# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  SPONTANI POBAČAJI...2.dio

## †vanesax

Ja sam imala 1 missed ab. u 11 nedelji i on je okoncan kiretazom (pisala o tome ranije) bez anestezije. Objasnjeno mi je da je to bilo "preventivno". Sledeca preporucena trudnoca za najmanje 6 meseci. Nakon sledeceg ab. koji je dovrsen porodjajem, jer je bilo u 26 nedelji, preporuka da izbegavam trudnocu (radili su mi dezurni lekari, bez moje gin.). Od tada je proslo 6 god. Na poslednjem pregledu je moja gin. rekla da je sve uredno i da nema prepreka za t.   :Klap:  Izmedju ta dva ab. sam imala skolsku T sa veoma lakim porodjajem i moja devojcica sad ima 8 god.   :Wink:

----------


## Novel

evo dobila mengu NAPOKON! :D  sutra tri mjeseca nakon kiretaže :/
al drago mi je da je ipak sama došla bez izazivanja hormonima...
ajde, to mi je neki prvi znak da se nešto događa, barem sa mojim tijelom, sada polako pretrage i sve ostalo, nadam se da povoljnim ishodom, bez obzira na dva spontana...
polako krećem u nove pohode... proći će vrijeme...
 :Love:   i pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Novel   :Love:

----------


## ivana83

:D novel, odlično!!!
ja sam sretna kao malo dijete jer su mi danas stigli nalazi briseva i urinokulture(sve uredno za sad), a za klamidiju trebam još malo sačekati da bude gotovo.
malo me iznenadilo da je gotovo jer mi je teta u petrovoj rekla da će biti gotovo tek za 3 tjedna :?

----------


## alkemicar

žene drage  :D

----------


## uporna

Novel :D

----------


## ivana83

cure, kad ste vi radile briseve, za koliko vremena su vam bili nalazi za klamidijiu, barem otprilike?

----------


## Natalina

*Ivana83*, 
meni su na Zavodu za javno zdravstvo-Zg za tjedan dana bili gotovi nalazi za sve briseve.

----------


## pujica

> *Ivana83*, 
> meni su na Zavodu za javno zdravstvo-Zg za tjedan dana bili gotovi nalazi za sve briseve.


a meni za 3 dana

----------


## ivana83

malo je možda offtopic..
ova teta laborantica u petrovoj je vrlo neljubazna i ako je nešto pitam odbrusi na brzinu, grozno  :Mad:

----------


## alkemicar

klamidiju sam čekala 2 tjedna, a sve ostalo je bilo za tjedan dana gotovo

----------


## Iana27

Novel  :D  :D

----------


## Naomi

*Novel*, super vijesti!

*Alkemicar*, kako si nam ti? Da li ti se sve izreguliralo? 

Curama na ovom topicu svima jedna velika   :Kiss:

----------


## alkemicar

> *Alkemicar*, kako si nam ti? Da li ti se sve izreguliralo? 
> 
> Curama na ovom topicu svima jedna velika


Joj draga moja... baš se maloprije mislim kako bih sutra (najkasnije prekosutra ujutro) trebala dobiti svoju prvu vješticu nakon spontanog 31.01. ako se nije poremetio ciklus ne daj Bože. Ne znam jesam li umislila od želje da sve bude ok ili su mi stvarno grudi čvršće i bolnije na dodir kao kad trebam dobiti
 :?  Pa ne mogu valjda to umislitti?!
Vidjet ćemo za dan-dva najkasnije
Bit će valjda ok. Javim svakako 
 :Love:

----------


## ivana83

alkemičar, da sve bude ok  :Love:  
ja sam svoju čekala 40 dana, a i inače mi je sve nešto zbrčkano :shock: 
valjda će se sve stavit na svoje mjesto s vremenom.
 :Love:  svim curama  :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

Draga *Alkemicar*, vjerujem da ce sve biti u redu sa sljedecom vjesticom, a i bolne grudi govore same za sebe. Ipak je to dosta stresno za cijeli organizam, pa cak ako i kasni par dana kao Ivani83, nije nista strasno. Drzim fige da ti dodje na vrijeme i da nam se sto prije oporavis!   :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Zaboravila sam gore da vam napisem da sam ja odmah dobila   :Evil or Very Mad:   na vreme kao i da nisam bila t. Ali sam u bolnici primila hormonsku terapiju, tj. estradiol. Ne znam kako je kod vas, jel sistem isti?

----------


## alkemicar

meni ništa nisu dali nakon spontanog  :? 
nadam se da neće ni trebati jer stvarno imam osjećaj da svaki trenutak trebam dobiti

----------


## Tincha

Alkemicar, vibram da sve bude OK ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A i meni su se pojavili simptomi PMS-a, nadam se da će biti nešto u roku 10 dana. Kiretaža je bila 5.02. a i inače su mi ciklusi min 5 dana dulji...
Ni ja nisam dobila nikakve hormone nakon zahvata, samo antibiotike.

----------


## Novel

> meni ništa nisu dali nakon spontanog  :? 
> nadam se da neće ni trebati jer stvarno imam osjećaj da svaki trenutak trebam dobiti


ma joj, nemoj se uopće uzrujavati 8) ... ja sam svoju čekala 3 mjeseca :/ 
najnormalnije je ako i ne dođe onda kada ti misliš, jer kažu da najćešće dolazi u roku od 4-7 tjedana od kiretaže, pa i duže...
ali, po simptomima ti ćeš dobiti. očito si imala i ovulaciju,  :Smile:  pa te zato i bole grudi...ja točno znam da nisam imala ni O ni ništa jer nije bilo nikakvih simptoma... jadnu maternicu su mi ostrugali do kraja  :Rolling Eyes:  tako da je ova M sada došla valjda što je morala... a bome je i obilna zato.

bit će sve to dobro  :Love:

----------


## Novel

*alkemicar* aha, ti nisi išla na kiretažu jel... pa da, onda je i normalno što se nadaš M sada. i dolazi! super  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## alkemicar

Novel, lani sam bila na kiretaži, a ovaj put 31.01. je bio spontani i samo sve otišlo   :Crying or Very sad:  

Evo još čekam vješticu. Nije došla   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Naomi

*alkemicar*, ovo se obicno ne vibra na Prije Zaceca, ali ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da dodje vjestica!   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

još ništa   :Evil or Very Mad:  
sad me ljuti
ali strpljen spašen, kako kažu

hvala Naomi   :Love:

----------


## rajvos

Meni je kiretaža urađena prije dva dana pod anestezijom,sve je prošlo dobro,poslije buđenja bolovi par sati i gotovo.Jučer sam otpuštena iz bolnice i preporučeno mirovanje najmanje 7 dana.Danas cijeli dan imam bolove,nešto kao kontrakcije,i puno obilnije krvarenje,uzimam Efox i Ergometrin.Da li je to normalna reakcija ili da zovem dr? Zaboravila sam reči dijagnoza:missed ab. u 12tjednu

----------


## ivana83

draga rajvos!
mogu ti samo reći da odmaraš, a cure koje nažalost imaju iskustva s kiretažom će ti sigurno reći svoja iskustva i mišljenje.
premda bi bilo najbolje da se konzutiraš sa svojim doktorom ili ako ga ne možeš dobiti preko vikenda da nazoveš na hitnu. drž se!  :Heart:

----------


## Novel

> Meni je kiretaža urađena prije dva dana pod anestezijom,sve je prošlo dobro,poslije buđenja bolovi par sati i gotovo.Jučer sam otpuštena iz bolnice i preporučeno mirovanje najmanje 7 dana.Danas cijeli dan imam bolove,nešto kao kontrakcije,i puno obilnije krvarenje,uzimam Efox i Ergometrin.Da li je to normalna reakcija ili da zovem dr? Zaboravila sam reči dijagnoza:missed ab. u 12tjednu


žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love:  
ali što se tiče grčeva to je normalno, ergometrin ti ih još dodatno potiče, maternica se vraća u početno stanje.
naravno, mi nismo tu doktori, pa ako osjetiš nešto ozbiljnije javi se dr-u, ali mislim da nije ništa. čini mi se sve normalno. jedino pripazi na krvarenje, ako je preobilno, ili ne daj Bože temperatura i sl, onda dr-u.
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## rajvos

> žao mi je   
> ali što se tiče grčeva to je normalno, ergometrin ti ih još dodatno potiče, maternica se vraća u početno stanje.


Imeni se učinilo da grčeve imam poslije ergometrina.Hvala

----------


## Naomi

Draga *rajvos*, cure su ti sve dobro rekle. Drzi se i nadam se da ces nam se sto prije oporaviti. Zao mi je sto ti se to dogodilo. Zelim ti puno, puno srece u buducnosti. Cuvaj se.   :Heart:

----------


## sammy

Cure samo da vas pozdravim jer sam sve to prošla preko nekoliko puta.   :Laughing:  
Rajvos to ti je normalno da imaš grčeve od Ergometrina jedino ako non stop boli i jako krvariš odi doktoru. Ma sve ti je rekla Novel.

----------


## †vanesax

Ne daj se draga   :Heart:   To je sve tako normalno. Vidis sta su ti cure rekle. Sad bih ti ja smiksala neki caj  :Grin:   , al posto si pod terapijom :/  Inace zene posle jedne trudnoce vrlo lako ostanu ponovo T, ako ti je to za utehu...

----------


## ivana83

uh, vanesax. kako je to lijepo za čut  :Smile:  nadam se da će se meni to dogoditi, a naravno i drugim curama koje to žele   :Love:

----------


## †vanesax

Znas kako nasi stari kazu "kad se odveze vreca..."  :Laughing:

----------


## alkemicar

rajvos draga, drži se, kontrakcije su normalne, ali pazi na krvarenje i temperaturu kako su ti već rekle 

inače, prijavljujem da vještica još nije stigla
BAŠ je vještica   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Naomi

*alkemicar*, koliko ti vec kasni? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ajde vise, vjestice jedna, pokucaj i nasoj alkemicar na vrata...   :Cekam:

----------


## alkemicar

3 dana
Nije puno, ali ne sjećam se da je ikada ovoliko kasnila (osim kad je test bio pozitivan)
Ma znam da brinem unaprijed i da je blesavo sve to, al što ću
Ciklus mi inače bude 29 dana, a danas je 32 dan 
Možda baš zbog moje nervoze i kasni
Sad ću zdrmati malo čaja od metvice i malo valerijane i pustit mozak na pašu pa nek odmori od ovih misli 
A možda su hormoni samo malo uzburkani pa mi sad ciklus bude trajao 35 dana  :?  Tko zna. Nije to sve vjerujem tako zabrinjavajuće koliko se ja brinem (bar se nadam)

----------


## Naomi

Draga, mislim da je to jos u granicama normale. Znam da se tebi cini kao cijela vjecnost, ali nije. I meni je malo kasnila prvi put nakon pobacaja. Biti ce sve OK. Kao sto i sama kazes, samo cool.  8)

----------


## alkemicar

hvala Naomi
nevjerojatno kako lijepa riječ čuda čini   :Heart:

----------


## Naomi

:Love:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## Naomi

Draga *rajvos*, kako si nam ti? Nista se ne javljas, da li su prosli grcevi, da li je sve OK? Nadam se da je!

----------


## rajvos

Naomi,grčevi su prošli,večeras pijem zadnji ergometrin,krvarenje je puno manje,a ja,ja sve živčanija

----------


## ivana83

rajvos, znam da ti je teško, ali probaj se smiriti.
možda da pročitaš neku knjigu ili nešto da ti zaokupira misli.  :Love:  
budi jaka.  :Heart:

----------


## ivana83

alkemičar , bit će sve ok  :Love:  
valjda treba organizmu da se oporavi i nadođe.

----------


## Naomi

*rajvos*, drago mi je da si bolje, da manje krvaris...samo nastavi tako. Ja sam nakon spontanog psihicki jos dugo bila u bedu. Divljali su mi hormoni, depra me uhvatila zbog svega, sve me smetalo...ali i to prodje, sve je to normalno. Da nam uskoro budes ona stara   :Kiss:

----------


## alkemicar

Ljudi, stigla vještica
34.dan, al je stigla
sad sam malo mirnija ipak
Zovem ginekologa dogovoriti pregled čim prođe

----------


## sis

Ajde bravo.

----------


## Naomi

*alkemicar* draga, super da je dosla! Lakse se dise, jel da? Sretno s pregledima!

----------


## Tincha

alkemicar  :D

----------


## ivana83

eto vidiš da je   :Evil or Very Mad:   stigla.
bit će sve dobro  :Love:

----------


## alkemicar

čim prođe, idem do ginekologa
ne mogu dočekati da mu konačno saspem u lice masu pitanja koje imam u glavi

----------


## marla-s

> Ako planiras raditi kariogram, naruci se odmah jer se dugo ceka. Mi smo cekali 3 mj pa nalaze jos 2,a da nisam ostala trudna nalzi bi stigli za 4 mj. Iako mislim da ti nema potrebe za kariogramom.


i ja isto mislim, ali napravit ću sve na što me pošalju. prije prvog spontanog, kako nismo mogli zatrudnjeti 2 godine, išli smo Poljaku u Cito i napravili xy pretraga, sve je bilo u redu. i onda smo evo 2 puta u godni dana prirodno zatrudnjeli, no eto...dogodilo se što se dogodilo.

za trombofiliju koju je jako popularno provjeravati kod ponavljanih spontanih mi je više ginekologa reklo da sigurno nije slučaj kod mene, jer da je ona bi se pojavila već u 1. trudnoći koja je protekla školski. no eto, poslat će me i na to, pa kad se već sve radi...

----------


## bebeto

Kod tebe je sigurna bila "loša sreća" kako bi meni rekao moj ginekolog. Meni su 1 i 3 trudnoća završile sa kiretažom a ostale ( imam 3 djece  ) su bile skroz uredne (osim što sam umirala od straha na svakom pregledu). Napravi sve pretrage koje su ti predložili čisto da budeš mirna i da se opustiš pa će i bebica brzo doći. Sretno !!!

----------


## marla-s

da, sigurno da ću napraviti sve, no evo nek prvo ponovo stanem normalno na noge i vratim se svakodnevnim aktivnostima. neka melankonija i depresijama me stiskaju, no nadam se da je to nešto prolazno, ali i očekivano s obzirom na sve...

----------


## lasica1234

Bok cure, ja sam nedavno imala drugi spontani pobačaj.. Užasno me pogodilo i htjela bih ići na drugu bebu što prije. Doktor mi je rekao da će me nakon prve ili druge menstruacije poslati na sve one detaljne pretrage (trombofilija, ogtt, štitnjača, itd..) pa me zanima ako je netko od vas već bio koliko dugo traju sve te pretrage, od naručivanja do dobivanja zadnjeg nalaza? Znam da mi ne možete vjerojatno konkretno reći, ali barem otprilike.. Puno bi mi značilo i sigurna sam da bi me malo umirilo. Hvala vam cure još jednom, jer općenito se puno bolje osjećam čitajući vaše forume i znajući da nisam u ovome sama. <3

----------


## mono111

Lasica,
Pozdrav.
Ja sam imala drugi spontani prije dva mjeseca.
Od pretraga sam ja radila slijed.
Ne znam iz kojeg si grada ali cu ti napisati za Zg.
U Petrovoj u sklopu dnevne bolnice sam radila OGTT, PAPA, BRISEVE, URINOKULTURA, LAC, ACA, TSH, PROLAKTIN - išla sam privatno kod dr.koja radi u Petrovoj pa me onda ona narucila 
Na Rebru smo MM i ja radili naš kariogram - prvo išli kod genetičara na genetsko savjetovanje i nakon toga izvadili krv - sve se radi na pedijatriji
TORCH test - mirogojska
TESTOVE TROMBOFILIJE još nakon prvog spontanog.
HEMATOLOG me još slao na te testove koagulacije 

To bi i ti svakako trebala napraviti.
Pod obavezno testovi trombofilije, stitnjaca, antikardiolipinska antitijela,brisevi.

Znam kako ti je, u potpunosti razumijem.
Ne postoje riječi utjehe, koje mene mogu utješiti, ali nadom da će možda sve idući put biti ok, možda pomogne.
U kojem tj.si imala spontane, koliko god.imaš??

Nisi nikakve pretrage radila???

----------


## mono111

Lasica,
Još sam zabb napisati - a svaki nalaz ti se čeka..čak i ne tako dugo, možda najviše mjesec dana, ali u pravilu vec za dva tjedna su meni bili gotovi od vađenja ali je problem u tome jer se svugdje čeka  da te uopće naruče.
Kariogram supružnika se čeka dugo, čak mjesecima, ali to nam ni nije nešto nužno što ćemo otkriti.

----------


## lasica1234

Mono hvala ti puno na brzom odgovoru, nisam ovo očekivala.. prvi put mi je dijagnoza bila blighted ovum i išla sam na kiretažu u 8.tjednu, a drugi put je sve bilo okej (vidio se plod i jasno čuli otkucaji) i onda odjednom u 9.tjednu plod se više ne razvija i srce ne kuca.. ovaj put nisam išla na kiretažu, jer sam promijenila liječnika koji je smatrao da je bolje da potakne pobačaj misoprostolom. tako da sam dva puta bila kod njega da mi ubrizga taj lijek unutra i onda sam prokrvarila.. kaže da je sada sve čisto. Znam da je to možda dosta rano i uglavnom mi ljudi kažu da se ne bi trebala uzrujavati jer je naravno gore kad pobaciš u kasnijem tjednu, ali meni je ovo nešto najgore što mi se do sada dogodilo. imam 28 godina, a suprug 37.. prvi puta nisam radila baš nikakve pretrage (što mi je užasno žao), ali doktor je rekao da je vjerojatno samo slučajna kromosomska greška..možda i je, ali voljela bih svejedno znati. U kojem si ti tjednu imala spontani? jesu li ti otkrili šta na pretragama? još uvijek su ti pretrage u procesu ili si sada gotova sa svime? hvala ti još jednom na ovako brzom odgovoru  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Lasica,
Ja imam 26 god.
Prvi spontani u 6 tj + 6 dana - srce kucalo, ali sam počela već krvariti u 5 + 6, plod se vec tad prestao razvijati - kiretaža.
Drugi put u 9 tt - sve je bilo normalno do 7 tj, u 7 tj počeo smeđi iscjedak, isla na uzv, srce kuca i sve - i u 9 tj nema više srca, plod prestao s razvojem u 7 tj po uzv- obavljena prva kiretaža, pa nakon 8 dana jakoooo, ali jakoo prokrvarila - obavljena druga kiretaža, pretpostavljali su na ostatak posteljice...:/
Svi nalazi su mi gotovi, osim kariograma nas, MM i mene, to se dugo ceka.
Jedino sto mi nije u redu su testovi trombofilije i slabo pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela.
Znači imam slabe mutacije MTHFR I PAI 1 HETEROZIGOT koje u pravilu tek kasnije mogu utjecati na smrt ploda, spontani ali uocena je povezanost između ranih spontanih ( u ranim tjednima ) i tih slabih mutacija.
Najvjerojatnije cu slijed.put dobiti Heparin, injekcije koje si svaki dan dajem, za razrijeđivanje krvi.
Te mutacije mogu znaciti da radi " guste " krvi hranjive tvari ne mogu doći do ploda i plod odumire.
Isto tako stvaraju se ugrusci koji kasnije zacepe dovod hranjivih tvari i isto se događa spontani. Više ni sama ne znam.
Svaka osoba je drukcija, nekome to može biti okidač, a nekome ne.
Važno je barem pretpostaviti koji bi uzrok mogao biti, a ne da se to ponovno dogodi.
Iz kojeg si grada??
Najbolje da sto prije uzmeš sve uputnice, morati ces ici na par mjesta ali nije to tako puno, da sto prije saznaš.

A što se tiče ljudi koji ti govore da se ne uzrujavaš i sve to, kao mlada si, doći će beba, bla, bla, ne budi tužna i takve stvari....to ti mogu reći samo oni koji nemaju pojma kakav je to osjecaj...i koji to nisu doživjeli. Naravno da bi gore bilo da se to dogodilo kasnije, i vjerujem da ima i gorih stvari, ali i ovo je neprocjenjiv gubitak, i to DVA puta. mislim naravno da je vazno da se živciraš i da misliš / mislimo pozitivno da će sve ok biti idući put...ali teško je :/
Ja znam za sebe, da nikad to necu zaboraviti i nikad necu preboliti. Od prvog spontanog je prošlo više od2 god, i svaki put kad se sjetim, suze mi idu...uopće ne pricam o tome ni sa kime jer mi je i dalje prebolno. A sad ovaj drugi put, da ne pricam. Iako sam bila pripremljena i na najgore:/

----------


## mono111

Krivo sam napisala  :Smile: 
Mislila sam reci, važno je da se ne živciraš, i da misliš pozitivno, ali znam koliko je teško :/

----------


## lasica1234

Joj kao prvo, jako mi je zao zbog tvoje situacije i stvarno drzim najvece fige na svijetu da iduci put bude sve okej, a vjerujem da ce biti jer znam bar dvije cure u mom bliskom krugu koje su nakon otkrivenih poremecaja trombofilije imale normalne i lijepe trudnoce. Tako da se i ja nadam da mi to nađu, daju heparin i da onda sve okej bude. Iako nikada nisam mislila da cu se tako necemu nadati. A koliko su tebi rekli da bi trebala biti pauza do ponovnog pokusaja? Oprosti ako si vec napisala pa sam previdjela. 
Sto se tice boli koju osjecas/osjecamo moje misljenje je da je dobro razgovarati s nekime o tome (iako naravno svatko ima svoj nacin), ali mislim da nije dobro da potiskujes to..iako je stvarno tesko naci osobu koja ce te sa zanimanjem saslusati 10minuta jer nitko ne zna kroz sta prolazis. Ali meni dosta pomogne kad s nekime pricam o tome a ovo na forumu najvise.. probati cu traziti dr uputnice iako mi je dr rekao da cemo pretrage pocet raditi tek nakon prve menge (ne znam zasto..Jesi i ti tako morala?) A ja bi se voljela barem naruciti..ovo cekanje mi je najgore..hvala ti na iscrpnim odgovorima, stvarno puno naucim od tebe/vas i stvarno sam zahvalna na tome..

----------


## mono111

Što se tiće briseva i papa testa, njih radiš  iza prve M. A sve ovo vađenje krvi u pravilu možeš i odmah.
A ovo za trombofiliju....ja bi isto htjela da je to sigurno razlog, pa da dobijem fino taj heparin i da sve bude ok...ali nitko nece ni ne može sa sigurnošću reći da je to bio razlog :/
Dr.mi rekla cim dobijem prvu M da mogu planirati T.
Doduše, sve mi se poremetilo, nisu mi M kao prije, jako su oskudne, tako da sam čekala da i druga dođe, i onda sam pratila O onim trakicama da vidim kad su mi plodni dani.
Ali mislim da nije uspjelo ovaj mjesec :/  :Sad: 
I ja tebi želim svu srećuuuuuu da ti napokon uspije  :Smile:  Po mogucnosti u isto vrijeme kad i meni pa da možemo tipkati  :Smile:  i uspoređivati !
Kad ideš kod dr.?? Oprosti, kad je bio ovaj spontani??

----------


## Ribica 1

Drage moje, prosla sam ovo sto vi prolazite. Dva spontana u dvije godine. Drugi spontani me totalno dotukao. Nisam znala je li uopce moguce iznijeti trudnocu do kraja. Uzasan osjecaj bespomoci. Nakon drugog smo napravili sve pretrage u dnevnoj bolnici Petrova. Testove trombofilije na zavodu za transfuziju (zgrada iza Petrove, potrebno se narucit), kariogram u Splitu na Firulama. Svi su nam nalazi bili ok osim blage trombofilije. Treci put sam ostala trudna nakon godine dana od zadnje ii davala sam si fragmin 2500 od 20tt a do tad sam uzimala Andol 50mg. 9 mjeseci je proslo u velikom strahu, proplakala sam prva tri mjeseca pd straha. Zivjela od pregleda do pregleda. Ali od svega je najbitnije da je s trudnocom bilo sve u najboljem redu. Rodila sam dva dana nakon termina nasu najvecu srecu. Nakon kise dolazi sunce, predivno sunce. Zelim da ga i vi uskoro ugledate. Budite mi hrabre i pozitivne.

----------


## lasica1234

Okej, onda cu ga sigurno pitati da me posalje sto prije na pretrage.. joj da bar budemo uskoro trudne. A ti mozda vec jesi, nikad ne znas..meni bar prosli put trakice uopce nisu ovulaciju pokazale a za dva tjedna je plusic bio. A i puno sam citala o tome da si unutar tri mjeseca od spontanog puno plodniji i da je lakse ostati trudan. Mi cemo za dva mjeseca ponovno, sumnjam da cemo prije stici sve obaviti. Spontani je bio prije 3 tjedna. I da, ja sam iz zagreba, to sam ti zaboravila odg!

----------


## lasica1234

Ribica puno ti hvala na ohrabrenju, nemas pojma koliko puno znace ove price!

----------


## mono111

Ribica,

Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Možda si već na nekoj temi prije napisala...ali koje blage mutacije imaš?? Koji dr.ti je vodio T??

Lasica,
Nadam se da ce se i nama ubrzo posreciti. U pravilu, svatko na kraju krajeva ima neku lijepu pricu i sretan zavrsetak, pa nadam se, da cemo i mi  :Smile: 
Kod kojeg dr.ideš???

----------


## lasica1234

Ja sam se nakon prvog pobacaja preselila u privatnu polikliniku.

----------


## mono111

Što je najgore, kod nikoga...preselila sam se kod soc.gin blize u kvart taman prije nego sam T ostala...ne znam uopće što bi rekla za njega...
Naime, već sam bila 9 tj kad sam otišla kod Đelmiša na konz.i na uzv kod Ivanišević jer sam slucajno procitala mislim čak ovdje na forumu da osobe koje inaju takve mutacije kao ja, a imale su predhodno spontane, u slijed.T svakako dobile terapije.
Moram napomenuti da je meni receno da mi nije potrebna nikakva terapija ( hematolog s Rebra ) i da te mutacije sigurno nisu utjecale na prvi missed. :/
I ne znam što reći na to...
I već je tada kad sam došla U Pronatal, bilo prekasno, srce više nije kucalo, plod prestao s rastom u 7 tt 
Onda mi je Đ rekao da ću najvjerojatnije u idućoj T heparin uzimati, makar preventivno...
A sad sam dobila sve nalaze, i narucila sam se za pon kod dr.Pavičić Baldani u IVF, na pregled i konz. Dobila sam puno preporuka za nju.

Idem kod hematologa ponovno sredinom 10.mj, mislim da cu i na Rebro otići, imam naruđbu za hematologa još od 8 mj, pošto jednog dana kada budem ponovnO T sigurno ću se tamo morati i javiti...radi heparina i svega...a Rebro i Petrova su povezani jer moguce da mi nece priznati nalaze iz drugih bolnica...možda sam u krivu, ali kao da sam i to negdje procitala.

----------


## Ribica 1

Meni je PAI 4g/5g homozigot 5g i dr Skrablin je smatrala da ne treba heparin vec samo andol, dok mi je hematolog u Dubrovnik dao heparin. Dr Skrablin me narucivala kod nje na pregled svako tri tjedna ali mi je to bilo prenaporno a imala sam grozne mucnine i bilo je ljeto. S obzirom da je s trudnocom sve bilo ok nastavila sam vodit kod moje dr u Dubrovniku.

----------


## lasica1234

Mono, ne kuzim :/ Hocu odmah imati razgovor s hematologom ako mi pretrage krvi pokazu da imam trombofiliju ili cu se tek onda morati naruciti? Joj tako umara ovo da sami sebi doktori moramo biti.. :/

----------


## mono111

Moraš se naručiti kod hematologa.
Imaš u Vin.i tamo se ne čeka dugo, i imaš i na Rebru, tamo se malo duže čeka.
Najbolje da tražiš dr.opće prakse uputnicu za hematologa uskoro, ali uzmi u obzir da se ti testovo trombofilije, koje radiš u Petrovoj 3, čekaju možda do mjesec dana.
U Vinogradskoj možeš raditi LAC,ACA, PROTEIN S, PROTEIN C, i nalazi se čekaju cca 2 tjedna.

Nazovi Petrovu pa pitaj da li ti kod njih možeš napraviti predkoncepxijsku obradu??! Ovo na što sam ja išla. Sve ti naprave u jednom danu, u sklopu dnevne bolnice.
Gore sam napisala sto sam sve radila.
Treba ti uputnica za dnevnu bolnicu.
Naravno odmah reci da si imala dva spontana za redom.
Nazovi odjel patologija trudnoće 1, ja sam tamo bila.
Nemaš nista za izgubiti. A puno je brže nego ovako šetati.

----------


## mono111

Ribica,
Ah...jedan prica jedno, drugi drugo..pa sad ti nekoga slusaj..

----------


## Ribica 1

Da, tesko je razlucit koga slusat. U konacnici je najbitnije da sve bude ok. Ja sam se jedno jutro u 20tt  probudila i odlucila otic hematologu jer me bilo strah uzimanja andola. Po dr. S fragmin nije bio potreban ali je hematolog zakljucio da necu nista izgubit ako ga uzimam vec se samo zastitit od moguceg ugruska

----------


## mono111

Ribica,
 A gdje si bila kod hematologa?? Na Rebru?? Kod koga?

----------


## Ribica 1

U Dubrovniku, dr. Romic-Marcinko.

----------


## mono111

Ok, hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Danas sam 7tt. Krvarim od 6tt. U početku je bio smećkasti iscjedak, sad je to vec svježa krv. Bila sam na uzv na 6+2, plod je tamo gdje treba biti. Vadila sam betu - 2645, a na 6+4 3339. Eto, i sad cemo vidjeti u kojem smjeru sve ide...

----------


## mono111

Draga Sarasvati,
Mislim da nažalost ne ide u dobrom smjeru, čim se beta pravilno ne dupla.
Imaš li bolove?

----------


## lasica1234

A nisu ti dali nilakve lijekove? Duphaston ili nesto slicno.. nadam se da ce sve biti okej. Ne znam jesi ranije vec pisala ovdje na forumu jer sam ja nova ovdje, ali jel ti to prva trudnoca ili? Sto se bete tice, meni su doktori rekli da se kod vecih brojeva ne mora nuzno duplati (da se moze poduplati i nakon tri dana)..drzim najvece fige da sve dobro prode..

----------


## sarasvati

Ovo mi je druga trudnoća, prva je bila po propisima  :Smile:  Imam curu od 2 i pol godine. 
Dobila sam duphastone (odmah 4 tablete pa kasnije 3x1), nemam nikakve bolove. Sve su neki dvostruki signali, neki kao da sve dobro napreduje, a neki u potpunosti suprotni... :/
Hvala vam!  :Smile: 
Mono, sretno sutra na pregledu!

----------


## lasica1234

Aha.. javljaj kako ce ici! Drzim fige.. Mono, a za sta ti ides na pregled? Malo sam znatizeljna jer se stalno bojim da ja ne propustim nesto sto bi trebala obaviti prije iduce trudnoce.. dr mi nije bas pricljiv pa se lovim za svaku vasu informaciju :/

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,
Sad sam se sjetila da beta iznad 1000 se sporije dupla, cak 72 sata. Tako da možda je sve ok.

Lasica,
Idem priv.na pregled sa svim nalazima da cujem neko drugo misljenje.
Imam slabo pozitivna neka antitijela, i one mutacije za trombofiliju, pa želim potvrdu za uzimanje heparina u iducoj T.
Dobila sam preporuke za tu dr.pa sam se i kod nje narucila.
Jesi ga tražila da ti napise koje pretrage trebas obaviti??

----------


## lasica1234

Pa jesam jer sam mu rekla da se narucivanje ceka, i na kraju mi je dao ali mi stalno govori da moraju jedna ili dvije menge za to proci..i mislim da mi nije sve napisao. Bas mi js tesko i bas sam tuzna.. ne da mi se sama lijeciti i traziti odgovore ali nikome ne vjerujem vise od doktora. Ajde javi obavezno kako je bilo i sta ti je rekla dr!

----------


## lasica1234

Ove pretrage mi je napisao: KKS, GUK, feritin, TSH, fT4, cervikalni brisevi, LAC, aCA, probir na trombofiliju, (mutacije f.V, f.ll, PAI1, MTHFR), veliki koagulogram..

----------


## mono111

To ti je i najvažnije za napraviti.
Ostalo ovako i onako ne utjece na nis.
Možda ti je rekao radi cervikalnih briseva da pricekas 1 ili dva ciklusa. Iako se onu rade neovisno o ciklusu.

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala ti Mono.. znaci kad dobijem uputnice od ginekologice u domu zdravlja, idem u petrovu se naruciti ili mogu i telefonski?

----------


## lasica1234

Vidjela sam sad da si vec napisala.. sorry

----------


## mono111

Prvo nazovi petrovu, npr.patologiju T 1, i pitaj da li se ti možeš naruciti kod njih na prekoncesijsku obradu, ako kažu da možeš, tražiš uputnicu D2 za dnevnu bolnicu, obrada, i kod njih obavljap njihov paket koji oni rade: brisevi, papa, lac, aca, ogtt, trombofilija, biokemija, tsh, prolaktin.
Još možeš tražiti dr.opće prakse za TORCH test, on se radi na Mirogojskoj.
Ako se u Petrovoj ne možeš naručiti, moraš uzeti uputnice za ostalo i to posebno sve radiš.

----------


## mono111

Lac, Aca, TSH i Ft4 - vinogradska ili Rebro
Testovi trombofilije i veliki koagulogram - petrova 3, transfuzija krvi
KKS u labosu gdje inače radiš krv.
Ne bi bilo loše i urinokulturu napraviti, to ti inače u Petrovoj rade u njihovom paketu.

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala Mono, kada jednom sve dobro zavrsi (i tebi i meni) vodim te na cugu  :Kiss: *

----------


## mono111

Aa, jeee :Smile: 
Javi da li si se uspjela naruciti. Pitaj Petrovu, neke informacije općenito, možda možeš i na nekom drugom odjelu to napraviti. Ja sam bila na PT1, ali znam da rade i na drugima.
Obavezno reci da si imala ponavljajuce spontane, jer je to indikacija.

 :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Javljam situaciju od doktora dns.
Moram obaviti jos AMH hormon, MM spermiogram i bakteriološki, histeroskopiju. 
Definitivno dobivam heparin u iducoj T, preko bolnice. Andol počinjem piti sutra.
Iduci ciklus moram doći 7 do 9 dana nakon O da se izmjeri progesteron i vidi žuto tijelo.

Lasica,
Zasto se ne narucis kod nekoga tko radi u Petrovoj? Odeš privatno, i on ti tako napise koji paket pretraga moraš obaviti, i to obavis preko njihove dnevne bolnice i jos ako ti treba nesto, uvijek možeš otići i u bolnicu na neke pretrage, kao ja sada, npr.
Mislim da bi ti to bilo jednostavnije.
Da li ti pričaš o Kosu za ove pretrage ili o svom socijal.?
Mogu ti napisati kod koje sam ja bila.

----------


## sarasvati

Ti koristiš trakice za ovulacije? Kako ja nisam imala problema do sad, a mozda ih ni sad nemam samo to jos ni ne znam, zapravo ne znam kad je bila ovulacija pa Beta moze a i ne mora biti dobra. No sutra novo vađenje. 
Mono, s obzirom da malo znam o pretragama koje prolaziš, je li ide tempom koji želiš?

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,

KoristimLH trakice. Ovaj mjesec su mi pokazale 13 dc, a kad sam ostala T 16 dc - tad mi je bila O.
Koliko ti inače ciklusi traju? 
Iako mislim da nema veze i ako ti je bila kasnije O, glavno da se beta pravilno dupla. Ali pošto je tebi veća od 1000, mislim da se čak dupla svakih 72 h.
Obavezno javi sutra nalaze.
Kakvo je sad stanje??
Isto??
A relativno sam sve brzo obavila, jer sam u sklopu Petrove rsdila taj njihov paket pretraga, a ostalo sam brzo i došla na red.
Ugl spontani mi je bio prije malo više od 2 mj.i sve mi je gotovo, osim kariograma. Koji se čeka poduže.

----------


## lasica1234

Ajde super! Bas sam presretna zbog tebe! Sigurno ce iduca trudnoca biti super kad vec sada kreces s terapijom! Nekako me bas razveselio tvoj odgovor.. Da, za njega sam rekla. Socijalna mi samo uputnice daje. Kako sam se tek sad prebacila, ne bi ga htjela bas odmah mijenjati jer jos ne znam sto je kod mene u pitanju. Ali molim te napisi mi ime te dr da imam za svaki slucaj. Jesi ti bila i na uzv sada ili samo na razgovoru?

----------


## mono111

Dr.kod koje sam bila je Pavičić Baldani. Cula sam dobre kritike za Kosa, pa me čudi  da ga moraš moliti da ti napiše prerrage.
I ja sam sretna, jer sad imam potvrdi da cu sigirni dobiti heparin.  :Smile: ))

----------


## mono111

Bila na razgovoru samo, pregled mi nije neophodan .

----------


## lasica1234

Evo me nazad s novim info. Kao prvo, Mono, spašavaš me sa svojim info jer da mi ih nisi dala vjerojatno bi se mjesecima vrtila svugdje. Danas sam bila kod dr u domu zdravlja koja mi je potvrdila da ukoliko želim raditi pretrage u paketu sve (u petrovoj) da se moram naručiti kod doktora tamo- onako kako si mi zapravo i ti rekla. Nazvala sam i petrovu i oni kažu da sutra dođem na pregled, pa će doktor koji će me pregledavati procijeniti šta dalje. U svakom slučaju da nisam to znala, svaku pretragu bi morala raditi negdje drugdje i najvjerojatnije se u idućoj trudnoći ne bi mogla liječiti kod njih, vće plačati terapije.. Ako sam dobro shvatila. Javljaj dalje kako tebi ide!

----------


## lasica1234

I još nešto što me zanima, s obzirom da si ti npr naručena kod Pavičić Baldani, hoće li to biti tvoja doktorica do kraja trudnoće ili? Tipa njoj se javljaš za heparin i ona će te poroditi ili kad ostaneš trudna se možeš bilo kome javiti?

----------


## mono111

Lasica,
Drago mi je da si se uspjela naruciti. Koji odjel si zvala? PT1?
Javi mi kod kojeg dr.si narucena i što ti je rekao.
Npr.TORCH moraš raditi posebno, to oni ne rade. Isto tako zamoli dr.da ti napiše na nalaz i povijest bolesti da ti i partner radite kariogram.
Iz te pretrage se vidi da li ste možda nosioci nekakvih grešaka na kromosomima. A pošto te spontane najčešče pripisuju kromosomskim greškama, nije loše znati.
Pretraga se radi na Rebru, trebate uputnicu za kariogram ( oboje ) i jednu uputnicu za genetsko savjetovanje kod geneticara. Isti dan obavljate i savjetovanje i vađenje krvi. Meni to jedino nije gotovo od nalaza, jako se dugo čeka.
Sad da ne zabb nesto, pogledaj gore sto sam ti jos napisala da se radi od pretraga a da nije u njihovom paketu...pa to dodatno traži da ti sutra napiše i s tim ideš po uputnicu.
I za pregled sutra trebas uputnicu.
Što se tiće ove dr.Baldani.
Ona će mi uvesti heparin, i obavljati dodatne pretrage koje će biti potrebne u pravilu prije T i uvođenje heparina u T
 Ona je na humanoj reprodukciji, i oni se u pravilu bave stvarima prije T, a kasnije šalju na drugi odjel gdje se bave takvim stvarima u T.
Sad ne znam u kojem tj.će me poslati na drugi odjel, ali sigurno u ovim ranima sam kod nje. Kasnije u biti idem u trudničku ambulantu. I oni sce određuju. Mislim da ona ne radi u trudničkoj.

Obavezno javi sve što je rekao dr.sutra.
Super, bas mi je drago da ces sve sutra obaviti.

----------


## lasica1234

Divna si, hvala. Na kraju sam ipak odlucila da  ne idem sutra jer sutra radi dr koji nije bas na dobrom glasu. Pa cu sacekati iduci utorak (jer mozes doci samo utorkom i srijedom)..iako mi se svaki dam cekanja cini izgubljen.

----------


## mono111

Koji dr???
Mislim da ti nije bitno kakav je dr.jer ces samo preko njega raditi pretrage, nećeš ga više možda ni vidjeti više, a ovako bi napravila sve vrlo brzo.
Koliko znam, utorkom i čet radi Herman i Starcevic u trudnickoj???
Gdje ti moraš doći??

----------


## mono111

Lasica,
Krivo sam te razumijela, sorry. Skuzila sam da nećeš uopće ići. Jojjj, dns mi je bio tako naporan dan, cijeli dan na poslu. Da više ni dobro pročitati ne mogu.

----------


## lasica1234

Ma ne brini.. ja isto ne znam gdje mi je glava vise. Sutra je blajic.. kod njega ne bi htjela. Ici cu u utorak kada herman bude!  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Imaš pravo, rađe odi u utorak.
Pripremi se na čekanje :/, tamo bude 100 ljudi ako ideš u trudničku.
Najbolje je doći što kasnije, tako sam ja čula.

----------


## sarasvati

Došla sam vam javiti da je moja beta na 7+2 5624. Mogla je i bolje biti  :Smile:

----------


## lasica1234

Sarasvati, meni to uopce lose ne izgleda! Pa skoro pa je poduplana!

----------


## lasica1234

Aha sad vidim da je na 6plus4 bila 3300.. kada imas pregled? Drzim ti fige!

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,
Ja mislim da je to ok. Kao što rekoh...sporije raste kada su veći brojevi.
Da li još krvariš??

----------


## sarasvati

U utorak mi je pregled, tad bih mogla saznati puno.

----------


## mono111

Meni test negativan, dns sam ga radila.

----------


## sarasvati

Mono, zao mi je. 
Ja sam jucer jako prokrvarila, danas sam otisla na uzv i blighted ovum. E sad sam usmjerena prema tome da sve ode prirodnim putem. Jos je gestacijska u meni. :/

----------


## lasica1234

Ajoooj cure moje jako mi je zao.. bas suosjecam svama.. mono nakon menge u akciju i keksaj se svaki drugi dan (iako to vjerojatno vec znas).. sarasvati bas mi je zao, kako se osjecas?

----------


## Varnica

> Lasica,
> Drago mi je da si se uspjela naruciti. Koji odjel si zvala? PT1?
> Javi mi kod kojeg dr.si narucena i što ti je rekao.
> Npr.TORCH moraš raditi posebno, to oni ne rade. Isto tako zamoli dr.da ti napiše na nalaz i povijest bolesti da ti i partner radite kariogram.
> Iz te pretrage se vidi da li ste možda nosioci nekakvih grešaka na kromosomima. A pošto te spontane najčešče pripisuju kromosomskim greškama, nije loše znati.
> Pretraga se radi na Rebru, trebate uputnicu za kariogram ( oboje ) i jednu uputnicu za genetsko savjetovanje kod geneticara. Isti dan obavljate i savjetovanje i vađenje krvi. Meni to jedino nije gotovo od nalaza, jako se dugo čeka.
> Sad da ne zabb nesto, pogledaj gore sto sam ti jos napisala da se radi od pretraga a da nije u njihovom paketu...pa to dodatno traži da ti sutra napiše i s tim ideš po uputnicu.
> I za pregled sutra trebas uputnicu.
> Što se tiće ove dr.Baldani.
> ...


Nije istina da na humanoj rade samo do trudnoće. Ako te vodi dr. Baldani, onda kod nje možeš voditi trudnoću.
Ja sam kod njih dobila i heparin i vode mi trudnoću najnormalnije. Jedino te nakon nekog tjedna šalju (mislim 16-tog) dolje na UZV u podrum, jer ovi dolje imaju bolje uređaje. Sve ostalo kao u trudničkoj ambulanti.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lasica1234

Aha.. ali mene zanima dal mogu birati dr. Jer meni ce biti herman u utorak (a samo utorkom ili srijedom smijem doci) pa me zanima dal poslije mogu promijeniti ako ne budem zadovoljna (i ako ce mi uopce trebati, mozda rez pretraga budu dobri pa smo prepusteni sami sebi).

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,
Žao mi je  :Sad:  
Biti ce drugi put bolje  :Smile: 

Varnica,
Da li u TA radi Baldani?? Određenim danom?? Jer je ona meni rekla da oni kasnije šalju na druge odjele,, jer se oni u pravilu bave stvarima prije zaceca, a onda npr salju na PT1.
Jer sam prvo bila na pregledu na PT1, tj.radila sve te pretrage, pa je ona pitala kako to da sam došla kod nje, kad se i na PT1 bave time.

----------


## mono111

Lasica,
Nemam pojma. Mislim da sad moras doći u uto, a kasnije da možda moraš birati. Iako uto rade dva dr.mislim, Starčević i Herman. Ovisi kad dođeš na red.

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala  :Smile:  Sad samo da jos otkrvarim prirodno.

----------


## mono111

Kada moraš ponovno ići na pregled??

----------


## Varnica

> Sarasvati,
> Žao mi je  
> Biti ce drugi put bolje 
> 
> Varnica,
> Da li u TA radi Baldani?? Određenim danom?? Jer je ona meni rekla da oni kasnije šalju na druge odjele,, jer se oni u pravilu bave stvarima prije zaceca, a onda npr salju na PT1.
> Jer sam prvo bila na pregledu na PT1, tj.radila sve te pretrage, pa je ona pitala kako to da sam došla kod nje, kad se i na PT1 bave time.


Baldani ne radi u TA.
Meni trudnoću vodi doktor kod kojeg sam već godinama na Humanoj i tamo mi radi preglede. Nikad me nitko nije slao u trudničku ambulantu. Sve vezano za trudnoću (heparin, pretrage) rade mi u toj klinici.

Poslano sa mog SM-G800F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## mono111

Aha, tako znaći.
Još i bolje ako je tako. 
Hvalaa

----------


## sarasvati

> Kada moraš ponovno ići na pregled??


Imamo dogovor čuti se u ponedjeljak.

----------


## lasica1234

Evo mene nakon pregleda, jucer nisam stigla. Znaci u petrovoj se po novom treba naruciti pa me cak zamolila teta na salteru ako mogu negdje staviti obavijest da i drugi znaju. Znaci za pregled kod dr sad se po novom narucuje kod njih na salteru. Mene su ipak primili jer sam zamolila i kad sam usla kod dr napisao mi je samo paket pretraga koje moram obaviti. I rekao mi je da se svaka pretraga radi na drugom mjestu. Na to sam ga pitala dal mogu ikako pretrage napraviti u njihovoj dnevnoj bolnici pa mi je odgovorio da po novom to vise ne rade tako.. e sad.. ne znam jel to stvarno tako ili sam eto naletila.

----------


## sarasvati

Kako ste?  :Smile:

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati,
Bok.
Evo ja sam ok, bilo je i boljih perioda..no dobro...
Sad pratim O rrakicama, dns mi je 13 dc, uskoro ce valjda  :Smile: 
Kako si ti?
Ima sto novo??

----------


## sarasvati

Početkom sljedećeg tjedna idem na uzv i nadam se da cu tada dobiti potvrdu da sam prirodno odradila spontani. Ja nekako mislim da jesam.

----------


## lasica1234

Drzim fige! Javi kako je proslo!

----------


## Anikall

Drage moje, nova sam i molila bi.vas za pomoc. Nisam trenutno u Hrv. Trudna sam 9 tjedana isla sam prosli tjedan na.pregled nije bilo otkucaja. Doktorica mi je pustila tjedan dana da bude sigurna. Imam 36 godina, to mi je prva trudnoca, prezalosna sam. Sutra imam drugi pregled i ne znam sta da ocekujem. Uzasno me strah. Nemam nikakve simptome samo slabina navecer i bolovi u predjelu jajnika. Nisam jos krvarila na sto mi je rekla da se spremim

----------


## mono111

Anikall 
Žao mi je. Vjerovatno je doslo do spontanog, otkucaji se cuju vec u 6 tt, a ti si vec 9 tt.
Ja sam dva tjedna hodala tako. A da sam imala samo smeđi iscjedak. Narucili su me na kiretažu. Vjerovatno ce i tebi tako.
Javi svakako sutra sto je dr.rekla.

----------


## sarasvati

Istina, neobično je sto se ne čuju otkucaji, ali meni se cini dobrom da je doktorica pustila jos tjedan dana. Mozda te "pusti" i da sam odradiš spoznati, ako je do njega došlo. Ako želiš tako. 

Lasice, evo bas pisem...sve se samo očistilo bez intervencija i bila je to na kraju prica bar s jednim dobrim dijelom.  :Smile: 

Mono, nema te na onoj drugoj temi.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nažalost evo i mene na ovoj temi, imala sam spontani pred par dana. Počelo je s laganim krvarenjem, otišla sam na hitnu gin. i tamo su ustanovili da se plod prestao razvijati, srce stalo a bio mi je 10 tt. do tad nisam imala nekih naznaka da bi se ovakvo što moglo dogoditi. Najprije sam bila u šoku a sad samo osjećam neku prazninu jer je sve gotovo.

----------


## Gabi25

Mali Mimi bas mi je zao :Sad:  kad si prije toga zadnji put bila na pregledu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

u 7 tjednu

----------


## Ginger

:Sad:  jako mi je zao
grlim

----------


## mama_28

Mali Mimi, zao mi je i hug ti saljem.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi, zao mi je i hug ti saljem.


vidim da si i ti to prošla  :Sad: 
Koliko imamo pravo na bolovanje nakon toga?

----------


## mama_28

> Koliko imamo pravo na bolovanje nakon toga?


Ne znam, nisam uopce bila na bolovanju nego kombinacija godisnji/rad od kuce. Meni je odgovaralo da odem medju ljude, doma mi je bilo teze jer sam uvijek u istom krugu misli bila cim bi ostala sama.

----------


## Boxica

> vidim da si i ti to prošla 
> Koliko imamo pravo na bolovanje nakon toga?


nisam 100% sigurna, mislim da je dva tjedna...

----------


## Vrci

Mimi  :Sad:  

Ja sam dobila 2 tj

----------


## Bluebella

> Nažalost evo i mene na ovoj temi, imala sam spontani pred par dana. Počelo je s laganim krvarenjem, otišla sam na hitnu gin. i tamo su ustanovili da se plod prestao razvijati, srce stalo a bio mi je 10 tt. do tad nisam imala nekih naznaka da bi se ovakvo što moglo dogoditi. Najprije sam bila u šoku a sad samo osjećam neku prazninu jer je sve gotovo.


Draga jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

> vidim da si i ti to prošla 
> Koliko imamo pravo na bolovanje nakon toga?


Meni je moj doktor rekao da imam pravo na tri mjeseca od kojih sam koristila 4tjedna, al ja sam bila 16+1, dok npr. mojoj cimerici iz sobe je njen dr dao dva tjedna a izgubila je bebu u 19tt.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Koliko sam skužila ovaj naš ginekolog šalje već nakon tjedan dana na posao, a mene još sve boli

----------


## mama_28

> Koliko sam skužila ovaj naš ginekolog šalje već nakon tjedan dana na posao, a mene još sve boli




Mozes zamoliti i opcu praksu pa ce ti dati jos bar tjedan dana, ovisno o sifri mozda i vise. Dok si u bolovima, ne vjerujem da ce te itko normalan poslati na posao.
Drzi se...  :Heart:

----------


## Ribica 1

Prvi put sam isla nakon dva dana na posao i lakse mi je bilo radit i biti medju ljudima nego doma razmisljati sto bi bilo kad bi bilo. Mene nije nista boljelo pa sam fizicki mogla. Drugi put sam dobila tjedan dana bolovanja i jos uzela godisnji tjedan jer smo odmah krenuli s pretragama pa mi je trebalo. Dr mi taj drugi tjedan nije mogla dati bolovanje jer dijagnoza ne dopusta. Mogla sam jedino trazit kod dr obiteljske medicine bolovanje zbog psihickog stanja a to mi se nije dalo. Svaki dr radi drugacije.

----------


## mono111

Zakonsko pravo nakon pobacaja je 14 dana bolovanja!
Imala sam dva spontana i čak tri kiretaže. Nakon svake kiretaže sam dobila 2 tjedna bolovanja.
Čak nakon zadnje kiretaže mi je sestra na zamjeni produžila na tri tjedna ( rekla sam joj da psihicki jos nisam spremna raditi s djecom ), tako da i gin.mogu dati i duže bolovanje samo lažu da ne mogu.
Ne znam koji gin.daje tjedan dana samo ! Da mi je njega vidjeti da se vraca na posao nakon takvog psihickog i fizickog gubitka !!!!!!
Naravno, druga stvar je ako netko želi prije ici raditi i vratiti se među ljude, kao što je netko ovdje napisao !

To ce vam i u HZZO - reci. Dva tjedna !!!! A ne nekih izmišljenih tjedan dana !
Oprostite na ovakvom postu. Nego jako sam ljuta kad cujem ovakve neke stvari !

----------


## mono111

Sarasvati, 
Ma nema me bas ovdje na forumu.
Ne stignem radi posla.
Drago mi je da je sve u redu proslo s tobom.
Ides na kakve pretrage??

Mali Mimi,
Žao mi jee :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da mono tako sam i ja gledala propise evo tu http://www.propisi.hr/print.php?id=9878 i piše spontani pobačaji do 14 dana, a ostali pobačaji 7 dana(neznam šta je to valjda biokemijska?) 
Ja bi se vratila i za tjedan dana da ne razmišljam o tome ali ne radim uredski posao i iskreno neznam jesam li fizički sposobna, plus toga izgubila sam jako puno krvi i preko noći postala anemična.

----------


## mono111

Jesi imala kiretažu???
Ja sam sad drugi spontani imala kiretažu, i dobila automatski dva tjedna, i onda nakon 8 dana završila na hitnoj radi jakog krvarenja i obavljena druga kiretaža. U ta dva tjedna se može puno toga zakomplicirati, zato se i daje dva tjedna da.se.vidi da li je sve u redu. 
Kažem, oni mogu dati i više.

----------


## Mali Mimi

pogledala sam malo mono što si napisala jer 2 spontana to već nije slučajnost, drago mi je da su ti odobrili heparin, i ja sam sad bila na njemu iako sam počela uzimati tek od 6 tt možda je već bilo prekasno, a možda je ipak bilo do neke kromosomske greške.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nisam kod nas se radi pobačaj sa tabletom ali dr. me pogledao poslije pa je rekao da je sve izašlo, ali mi čudno kako nakon kiretaže ne vide jel sve čisto

----------


## mono111

Koje mutacije imas?????
Meni su rekli od pozit.testa jer meni vec pocne tada kad srce prokuca, prvi put u 5 + 6 je počelo, drugi put u 7 tj.

----------


## mono111

Ja sam tada nakon prve kir.8 dana jakoo prokrvarila. Otišla na hitnu, gledali uzv i nisu nista vidjeli. I po noći mi krv nije prestajala curiti, nesto prestrašno, otišla opetn na hitnu u 4 ujutro i zadržali me.
To nije prestajalooooo !
I onda su mi opet radili uzv i sad su kao vidjeli ostatak posteljice !
Opet isla u salu, obavili kiretažu.
I onda dosao nalaz od PHD sa druge kietaže i nije bilo ostatka posteljice !!!!!
Iako su mi valjda trebali napraviti kiretažu radi takvog krvarenja, jer mi čak niti nakon Ergometrina injekcije nije prestajalo krvarenje !

----------


## Mali Mimi

PAI 4G/5G i ona IGM antitjela su mi blago povišena. Ja sam išla sa 6 tt na UTZ nije se vidjelo jasno dal kuca srce, onda sam tek krenula sa fragminom i onda sa 7tt. se srce dobro vidjelo ali plod je bio malo manji nego je za taj tjedan trebalo biti pa mi je dr. rekao da sam možda imala kasniju ovulaciju (pošto je bila spontana trudoća) i da to ništa nemora značiti ali sad mi je jasno da je već tada zaostajao u rastu. U 1. trudnoći sam počela odmah iza punkcije sa fragminima i nije bilo problema

----------


## mono111

Ja jos uz PAI imam i MTHFR i isto ACL blago pozitivna !!!
Mislim da si trebala odmah od pozitivne bete dobiti heparin, jer je vec zapocelo prije heparina. Ja u te dvije T nisam nikakvu terapiju dobila ! Receno mi je da ne treba !
Valjda trebas imati ne znam koliko spontanih da te uopće shvate ozbiljno !

----------


## Mali Mimi

da nažalost možda sam trebala ranije krenuti odmah od bete, meni je dr koji me pregledao na hitnoj baš rekao kako je bitno u prvim tjednima uzimati heparin (mislim tko mora) jer da najčešće već tu dođe do nekog krvnog ugruška, no kod mene nije bilo to jer sam nakon tjedan dana imala kontrolu još je srce kucalo i nisam imala krvarenja do 10 tt, jedino se moglo desiti da je krv bila pregusta pa embrij nije dobivao hranjive tvari

----------


## mono111

Tako je. Ja se nadam da je kod mene to razlog i da ce se heparinom razrijediti i sve hranjive tvari doći do ploda slijed.put.
Mogu pitati od kud si?? I koji dr.ti je uveo heparin??

----------


## Mali Mimi

mono imaš PP

----------


## Ribica 1

Jesu li vam preporucili andol 100? Meni je dr rekla da ga krenem piti prije zaceca. Tako da do fragmina budete zasticeni andolom.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ribice ja stvarno nisam očekivala da ću ostati prirodno trudna (ovo je 1. puta da nam se to desilo odkad smo skupa) pa eto nisam ništa ni pila

----------


## mono111

Ja pijem andol od lh pozitivne trakice.
Ali imala sam situaciju da mi je neki dan curila krv iz nosa 40 min, nije se zaustavljala. Moguce je da je to od andola. Ne znam.

----------


## Goldie

Pokušavam započeti smislenu rečenicu, ali mi ne ide. U 7 godina 2 trudnoće, 2 spontana, 3 bebe izgubljene. U obje trudnoće bebe su se prestale razvijati s 8 tjedana, a to su otkrili tek na redovnom pregledu s 12 tjedana.
Ovaj put se ne mogu pomiriti objašnjenjem "loša sreća" i više sreće drugi put. Bili smo na savjetovanju i dobili pretrage koje trebamo obaviti. Međutim, čini mi se da svi nekako imaju oprečna mišljenja i sve me je više strah i ne znam koga slušati. Najradije bih tražila uputnicu za Petrovu da mi obave sve testove kako spada. (Ne znam ni bi li mogla dobiti i komu se uopće obratiti?) Bojim se da će nešto banalno propustiti i da će se opet dogoditi. Bi li vas mogla moliti da mi napišete koje su testove sve vama radili? 
Ispričavam se ako post nema smisla, očajna sam.

----------


## mama_28

Goldie, zao mi je sto ovo sve prolazis! Razumijem kako se osjecas jer moja je prica donekle slicna (u dijelu 2 pobacaja otkrivena na redovnim kontrolama). Tek nakon drugog radila sam dodatno pretrage na trombofiliju, nakon prvog nista osim cervikalnih briseva jer mi je isto samo bilo receno da se tako nesto dogadja (i zapravo najcesce se ni ne zna zasto). Inace, osim trombofilije (veliki kolagulogram, mutacije) svakako treba provjeriti i stitnjacu koja hoce napraviti ovakve probleme (TSH, fT3, fT4), cervikalne briseve, tlak pretpostavljam da je kontroliran. Iako kad pogledam oko sebe, pomislim da tjelesna tezina nema veze jer i mrsavi i pretili imaju djecu, kod nekoga je i taj dio presudan (kazu da je idealan BMI za trudnocu 23-25, sve ostalo moze biti krivac). Ista drugo da ti je itko spominjao tokom dosadasnjih trudnoca, a da ima veze s maternicom mozda (hematom, pregrade, ne znam bas te anatomske detalje)? Mislim da je najbolje potraziti ginekologa da te u ovome svemu vodi i dalje prema dobivenim nalazima savjetuje. Nekog kome ces vjerovati, meni je to tesko bilo naci, ali svi smo mi individualni pa postoji i netko tvoj takav, kome jednostavno nisi samo broj u ambulanti (ili bar to ne osjetis).
Zelim ti srecu u trazenju i da sto prije ugledas svoju dugicu!  :Heart:

----------


## mono111

Goldie,
Žao mi je  :Sad:  
Sve što ti je napisala Mama _28 su sve pretrage koje moras obaviti obavezno.
E sad, ja sam imala drugi spontani nedavno, isla sam privatno kod dr.koja inace radi u Petrovoj, pa me ona uzela pod dnevnu bolnicu u Petrovu i obavila sve pretrage, to je bilo u 9 mj.
Ali sam cula da navodno vise ne obavljaju obradu preko dnevne u Petrovoj. Ali sve te pretrage možeš obaviti u njihovom labosu ili na Rebru.
Uz testove trombofilije svakako traži i LAC, i ACA.
Najbolje da uzmeš uputnicu od svog socijaln.gin za npr Petrovu, i narucis se na humanu reprodukciju, gdje se bave svim stvarima prije zaceca, ivf i sl.ili možeš i na neki drugi odjel, doneses sve nalate koje imas i vjerujem da ce ti oni savjetovati koje pretrage trebas obaviti.
Lasica s ove teme je isla mislim u trudnicku ambulantu, samo se moras naruciti, i dr.joj je napisao koje pretrage treba obaviti.
Ili odi privatno kod nekoga tko radi u Petrovoj, možda će bolje pristupiti tebi privatno, nego u bolnici gdje iza tebe ceka jos 100 ljudi...
Def.postoji neki razlog spontanog i želim ti svu srecu da se otkrije  :Smile: 
Sretno  :Smile: 
Javi da li si uspjela rijesiti nesto.

----------


## mono111

Goldie

Svakako urinokultura i bakteriološka analiza ejakulata ! Puno puta zna biti neka upala ili bakterije u ejakulatu te tijelo takvu stanicu odbacuje !

----------


## Ribica 1

Goldie pokušavam ti poslati privatnu poruku ali ne mogu.

----------


## Goldie

Puno vam hvala svima na odgovorima. 
Drugi put me bilo jako strah, ginekolog me umirivao da sam svoju dozu spontanih odradila i da će biti sve u redu, brojala sam dane do 12. tjedna i skoro sam se počela nadati da smo se "izvukli" kad eto ga opet. 
Posljednjih nekoliko godina imam hipertenziju, koju koliko toliko držim pod kontrolom. Radili su mi pretrage i nisu otkrili uzrok. Dobila sam tablete koje sam pila i prije trudnoće da si sigurne za bebu i u trudnoći mi je tlak bio bolji nego što je sada. 
Po preporuci privatnika sam obavila krvnu sliku, urin, 24 satni urin, uzv bubrega, štitnjaču i u urinu je bilo leukocita i bakterija, a u 24 satnom povišenih proteina međutim moj ginekolog na nalaze nije reagirao i rekoh ajd dobro. Sad sam ponovo na moje traženje kod opće prakse tražila za urin pa čekam nalaze. 
BMI mi je normalan, iako, kao svaka žena, mislim da imam problem s težinom... Za septum sam prvi put čula prije nekoliko dana. Kako se točno zove ta pretraga? Pitam jer ću vjerojatno morati na to privatno ići... :/
Za sada smo obavili kariogram (rekli su nam da čekamo od 3-6 mjeseci za nalaze, jupi) i meni su još hrpu nekih kratica vadili, nemam trenutno kod sebe nalaze, ali kad dođem doma ću napisati. 
Znači mogu slobodno od svog ginekologa tražiti uputnicu za Petrov za pregled? Nadam se da će mi dati. 
Znam da oni ne vole kad se ide kod privatnika i kod drugih, ali sam toliko uplašena da se ne mogu samo prepustiti.  

Ribice, možda zato što nemam puno postova?  :Sad:

----------


## mama_28

Septum prvo na uzv traze, pa onda razmisljaju dalje. Slazem se s tobom za privatnike, ali ih ima puno koji rade i u bolnici i privatno, pa je nazalost cest kod nas to najbolja opcija.
S obzirom na cijelu pricu, ne vjerujem da bi se tvoj gin protivio Petrovoj kad je ovo sve van njegovih mogucnosti u primarnoj ambulanti. Jedino ima vise vrsta uputnica, na to se nekad gin ljute, neke su za manje toga, a neke za vise i imaju razlicit vremenski rok u kojem sve to obavljas. Svaka ustanova ima svoj sistem kako s uputnicama rade iako bi svi trebali jednako.
Mozda kad skupis sve nalaze da odes u Pronatal (Djelmis ili Ivanisevic; ona je jos uvijek u Petrovoj, a on je odnedavno u mirovini, ali jos uvijek moze pomoci), cujes sto misle ili jos preporucuju.
Ove kratice su mozda trombofilijske stvari. Kakva ti je bila stitnjaca? Ona jako moze napraviti nered, a cini mi se da je pocesto olako shvacena, osim u potpomognutoj.
Isto to su i meni rekli i nakon spontanog, poznajem tvoj strah i brojanje dana, a i nadu koja se pojavi... Zagrljaj ti saljem!
Da, pp ne mozes primati do odredjenog broj postova (ne znam detalje).

----------


## mono111

Histeroskopija se zove pretraga gdje gledaju anomalije maternice,.pregrade ili sl.
U Petrovoj rade pod opcom anestezijom. Moja dr.planira da se to kod mene svakako napravi.
Konkretno mogu napisati tj.preporuciti možda nekoga sa Humane, jer sam bila u Pronatalu također, i opet nekako se ni nije kompletna obrada napravila kod mene, te sam s tim nalazima otisla kod dr.privatno te mi je rekla da cu sve od tada obavljati preko godisnje uputnice u Petrovoj, i gdje me slala na dodatne pretrage i gdje je zavrsila cijelu obradu.
Dok, rekoh doticni nisu :/

----------


## iva_777

Evo i mene na ovu temu. Blighted ovum 8+5tt. Narucena na kiretazu za 6 dana ukoliko u medjuvremenu ne pocnu jaki bolovi ili obilno krvarenje. Mozda ce glupo zvucati pitanje, ali zanima sto trebam ponjeti sa sobom taj dan? Osim naravno dokumentacije. 
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## sarasvati

Ipak...  :Sad:  
Želim ti da prokrvariš što prije. Ne znam što trebaš ponijeti, ali nadam se da ti neće ni trebati.

----------


## mama_28

iva_777, žao mi je i zagrljaj ti ovdje šaljem.
Za kiretažu, tamo gdje sam ja bila, trebalo je: spavaćica, neke papuče, ulošci i rezervne gaćice.
Za uloške mi se čini da je najbolje neki koji se ne lijepe jer kad to završi i premještaju te u krevet na promatranje iduća 2 sata, bit ćeš pospana (ako dobiješ opću anesteziju).
Za opću anesteziju moraš biti natašte i to im napomenuti. Ne znam kako je u lokalnoj jer sam ja tražila opću.
Nadam se da ćeš ipak odraditi prirodno, to je za organizam svakako bolje.

----------


## Goldie

Štitnjača mi je u redu. Stigli su mi neki nalazi i izgleda da je trombofilija. MTHFR sam homozigot i za PAI-1 piše da je prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu. (što god im to značilo)
Čekam kariotipizaciju i kratice na koje me je transfuziolog poslao (protein S, kardiolipin screen, anti B2 GPI) i onda još ostale testove koje je napisao. 
Puno ti hvala na ohrabrenju <3 Sve ga manje imam. Kako tražim što ti nalazi znače pa nailazim na preeklampsiju, prekinute kasne trudnoće još više me je strah.
Mono111, oprosti, što je to Humana? Nisam iz Zagreba pa nisam baš najupućenija. Strah me tih propusta jer mi se čini da im je nekada stav- a dobro, ova trudnoća nije uspjela pa druga će...  :Sad: 

Iva, ponesi spavaćicu, debele uloške i papuče. Ujutro ne smiješ ništa jesti, nakon toga 2 sata ne smiješ ni piti jesti, ponesi si bocu vode jer ćeš sigurno biti žedna. Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## iva_777

Sarasvati  :Shy kiss: 

Mama_28 hvala na odgovoru. Idem u Petrovu u Zagrebu. Rekli su mi samo da dodjem ujutro u 7 nataste (pretpostavljam da ce biti opca anestezija), da cu biti pustena isti dan oko 14 i nista vise. Ponjet cu za svaki slucaj sve sto si mi rekla. Iskreno i ja bih najradije da se sve rjesi prirodno, no kako su mi rekli jutros pocela sam polagano krvariti, ali unutar maternice. Tako da nekako mislim kad krene van krenut ce u potocima, a u tom slucaju se moram odmah javiti na hitnu.

----------


## mono111

Ja sam bila u Petrovoj dva puta.
Ponesi i nesto za jesti za kasnije, jer sam ja skoro umrla od gladi!
Na koji odjel moras doći,,??

----------


## iva_777

Na PT1. Znaci moram u nabavu spavacice?!  :\

----------


## mono111

I ja sam tamo bila ovaj put na prvoj kiretaži. Bolje su mi sestre bile na CEF- u kad sam isla na drugu kiretažu.
Javi kako je proslo.

----------


## Goldie

Post mi je na kraju završio gore...
Čitam na forumu da nije dobro ako je TSH iznad 2.5. Moj je u 5-6 tjednu bio 2.65. Ginekolog nije ništa spomenuo da to nije u redu...

----------


## mono111

Goldie,
Odi kod endokrinologa.
Vjerovatno ce ti dati terapiju prije slijed.T.
Da, tsh mora biti ispod 2.5, neki kažu čak i ispod 2.

----------


## mono111

Goldie,
I ja imam Pai 1 i MTHFR heterozigot samo.
Meni su potvrdili uzimanje andola priie T i kod pozitivnog testa heparin.
Mislim na odjel u bolnici Humana reprodukcija, gdje se bave svim ti stvarima prije T, umjetnim i sl.
Meni je dr.s tog odjela potvrdila terapiju, mislim da i tebi treba terapija.

----------


## Goldie

mono puno ti hvala. Pitat ću što dalje sa štitnjačom, a za PAI i MTHFR mi je jedan hematolog rekao samo folna i bez terpaije... Imam još vremena dok ne dobijem sve nalaze, ali iskreno, ne usudim se opet bez ičega. Pitala sam na temi MTHFR za folate pa da se ne ponavljam ovdje...
Oprosti, moram te pitati, jesi li ti uspjela dobiti bebu?

----------


## mono111

Goldie,
Nisam uspjela. Planiram.
Mislim da ti je obavezno potrebna terapija radi mutacija, ja uzimam andol prije T, i heparin cu dobiti nakon poz.bete.

----------


## Goldie

Držim ti fige <3 Nadam se da će nam se objema uskoro ostvariti želja. 
Tražit ću i savjetovanje u Zagrebu. Pokušat ću otići kod liječnika koje je preporučila mama_28.

----------


## mama_28

Goldie, sad sam tek pohvatala sve postove.
Za stitnjacu ne postoji cvrst konsenzus, ali vecina se drzi preporuke da je za prvo tromjesecje bitno da je tsh ispod 2,5 i drugo i trece ispod 3,5. S druge strane, Ameri su nesto restriktivniji i traze da je tsh prije trudnoce 1-2 i da se takvim drzi kroz prvo tromjesecje, za dalje isto manje od 3,5. Ali treba uvijek kontrolirati i fT4 koji bi trebao biti u referentnim vrijednostima (ima vise razlicitih testova kojima razni laboratoriji odredjuju pa treba pratiti da je ok za taj laboratorij). Prati se zato jer tsh "spustas" terapijom levotiroksina pa time dizes fT4 zapravo. To su sve fini mehanizmi i treba biti oprezan. Nadam se da ces naci odgovore koje trazis i sretno dalje!

----------


## iva_777

Dobro jutro...evo mene.
Kiretaza obavljena u utorak, sve je proslo ok...nadam se. Naime kako sam usla u statistiku onih 10-15% trudnoca koje zavrse sa blighted ovum, tako sam usla i u statistiku onih 10% koje ne krvare poslije kiretaze (ima li jos koja statistika u koju mogu upast  :neznam: ). Rekli su mi da se to desava jer se usce maternice odmah zatvori i proci ce nekoliko dana da se opusti i da pocne M. Ima li koje takvo iskustvo medju vama?
Sad lezim, odmaram. Boli me poprilicno, recimo kao drugi dan M, i nadam se da ce uskoro krenuti.
Hvala vam svima na podrsci, ljubim!

----------


## mama_28

Drago mi je da je dobro proslo i nek sve dalje isto tako bude!
Moje iskustvo je totalno bezbolno i krvarenja nesto prva 2-3 dana, iza toga jos neko vrijeme nesto kao lohije poslije poroda. S tim da mi nakon 2 tjedna na kontroli oba puta nije bilo sve jos cisto nego sam jos po tjedan dana pila Ergometrin pa kontrola uzv i onda je bilo ok. I M iza toga dosla kroz 4 tjedna uredno.
Drzi se dalje...

----------


## mono111

Iva, drago mi je da je sve dobro proslo.
Moje iskustvo nakon prve kiretaže u Petrovoj je ta da sam jako oskudno krvarila, skoro nista i 6 dan nakon kiretaže sam malo jace prokrvarila, i tako trajalo 2 dana i 8 dan je bilo nesto prestrasno, krvarila sam da se to nije zaustavljalo, otisla na hitnu, rekli mi da ili mogu ostati u bolnici do sutra ili da dođem sutra ujutro....rekla sam da cu doći ujutro naravno, i po noci prokrvarila nesto strasno ( to nije stajalo doslovno ), otisla na hitnu u 4 ujutro i zadržali me. Navodno su tek tada vidjeli  ostatak posteljice, iako se dan prije nije nista vidjelo. Opet me kiretirali 9 dan nakon kiretaže ali na nalazu phd od te druge kiretaže nije bilo ostataka posteljice, tako da su me vjerovatno bzvz kiretirali drugi put u Petrovoj.
Ne znam sto bi rekla.
Sad mi je endometrij pretanak u vrijeme O i ni ne može doći do T. Iako ovaj mjesec sam pila sok od cikle pa se on malo zadebljao.

----------


## Goldie

Hvala ti mama_28, pitat ću ginekologinju na idućim pretragama pa ću vidjeti što će mi reći. Možda me bude slala da i to još jednom provjerim.

iva, znam kako ti je sa statistikama, žao mi je. Već sam rekla da moram uplatiti loto... Prvi put sam krvarila kao da me je netko nožem izbo, ali svega par dana, drugi put malo, ali dugo. I ja sam na kraju dobila Ergometrin.

----------


## sarasvati

> Dobro jutro...evo mene.
> Kiretaza obavljena u utorak, sve je proslo ok...nadam se. Naime kako sam usla u statistiku onih 10-15% trudnoca koje zavrse sa blighted ovum, tako sam usla i u statistiku onih 10% koje ne krvare poslije kiretaze (ima li jos koja statistika u koju mogu upast ). Rekli su mi da se to desava jer se usce maternice odmah zatvori i proci ce nekoliko dana da se opusti i da pocne M. Ima li koje takvo iskustvo medju vama?
> Sad lezim, odmaram. Boli me poprilicno, recimo kao drugi dan M, i nadam se da ce uskoro krenuti.
> Hvala vam svima na podrsci, ljubim!


  Nisam znala za ovu statistiku za blighted ovum, evo i ja ti se onda pridružujem u tih 10-15% trudnoća. Nada se da je krvarenje krenulo, da sve počne dolaziti na svoje...

----------


## iva_777

Nakon neljudski jakih bolova konacno sam cetvrti dan poslije kiretaze prokrvarila. Do sinoc je curkalo polako kao prvi dan M. Jutros samo nesto smedjeg iscjetka. Bolovi su jos povremeno tu, ali nisu nepodnosljivi. Vise kao grcevi. Cekam kontrolu u srijedu, pa polako u nove pobjede cim mi daju zeleno svjetlo.

----------


## mono111

Iva, mislim da ce ti se smirit sve vrlo brzo.
Meni su rekli cim dobijem M da mogu ponovno planirati

----------


## mama_28

Meni su rekli 3 mj nakon kiretaze da se sluznica malo oporavi.

----------


## lasica1234

Meni su ti isto rekli 3mj, ali osobno poznam zenu koja je zatrudnila (i rodila zdravo dijete) vec drugi tjedan nakon kiretaze.. znaci tada nije dobila jos niti prvu mengu. Po meni je najbitnije da se sve pretrage obave. Ako se ne daj boze meni opet ponovi, ja vise necu cekati tri mjeseca jer sam cula da je cak lakse ostati trudan odmah iza.. u svakom slucaju sretno!!

----------


## iva_777

Djevojke ja jucer prosla kontrolu. Sve je super. Krvarenje prestalo. Sad cekam prvu novu M. I dobila sam brdo pretraga koje moram obaviti prije slijedeceg pokusaja za kojeg su mi rekli da ne moram nista cekati samo obaviti sve nalaze prije.

----------


## mono111

Super, Iva, drago mi je.
Samo sve to obavi, taman ce proci mjesec, dva.
Sretno

----------


## hulija

Ja sutra idem po rez od hla tipizacija

----------


## lasica1234

Bok cure, evo opet mene..samo da ukratko kažem priču da me ne tražite u ranijim postovima. ja sam imala dva missed ab.. Za prvi su mi rekli da je blighted ovum (iako se vidjela žumanjčana vrećica pa ni ne mora biti da je bio), a drugi put je srce prestalo kucati u 6.tjednu. Ono što me brine je slijedeće.. kada sam prvi put ostala trudna, nisam vadila betu hcg pa ni ne znam kolika je bila. drugi put sam ju vadila i početkom 6.tjedna dok je srce još kucalo je bila preko 20 000. Sada sam opet ostala trudna (3.put) i beta mi je opet jako visoka (14 dpo je bila 233, a u 5+1 je bila 6330). Doktor mi je rekao da se dupla brže od normalnog i da bi trebala biti 4000 i da on sumnja na molu ili neku kromosomsku grešku. što vi mislite o tome? Negdje sam pročitala da žene koje su prethodno imale spontani pobačaj u idućim trudnoćama imaju veću betu jer kao tijelo pamti i na taj način želi osigurati trudnoću.. jako se bojim da i ova trudnoća ne završi loše..Oprostite mi ako je prdugačak post :/

----------


## mama_28

@lasica1234, koliko dana je razmak izmedju vadjenja ove dvije bete?
O duplanju bi se trebalo govoriti kad imas betu svaka 2 dana. On samo temeljem bete zakljucuje da nesto ne stima? Cini mi se to malo neodgovorno buduci da su referentne vrijednosti na pocetku u jako sirokom rasponu.
Nadam se da ce sve biti ok i vibram na najjace da ovaj put dugica dodje! Javi, drzi se!

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala ti! Nadam se da ce biti okej. Razmak izmedu dvije bete je bio 8 dana.. jucer mi je i druga dr rekla da joj se to cini visoko iako sam cula za dosta cura koje su rodile zdravo dijete s takvom betom.. uf! Ovo bas iscrpljuje! Javim se!

----------


## iva_777

Lasice evo referentnih vrijednosti bete po tjednima trudnoce...  Tjedni trudnoće:  3 - 5.6 - 71.2  4 - 9.5 - 750  5 - 217 - 7138  6 - 158 - 31795  7 - 3697 - 163563  8 - 32065 - 149571  9 - 63803 - 151410  10 - 46509 - 186977  12 - 27832 - 210612  14 - 13950 - 62650  15 - 12039 - 70951  16 - 9040 - 56451  17 - 8175 - 5586  18 - 8099 - 58176    Jesi bila na uzv?

----------


## iva_777

Nadam se da ces se snaci u ovome, ne znam zasto mi ne prebacuje u novi red.

----------


## lasica1234

Ja imam nesto drugaciju tablicu pa me to sada brine.. a daj mi reci za 5+1 gledam zapravo 6.tjedan jel tako? Bila sam na jednom uzv u petrovoj na 5+1 i vidjela se gestacijska i zumanjcana vrecica.. u cetvrtak idem ponovno.

----------


## iva_777

Mislim da se 5+1 gleda kao sesti tjedan...pocetak. Ali nisam sigurna i ne mogu sto posto tvrditi. Uzv je pokazao zumanjcnu vrecicu,ali jos je bilo rano da pokaze plod. Nemoj se unaprijed sekirati. To ti nikako ne moze donjeti dobro. Mozda su blizanci. Evo ja drzim najvece fige da je upravo to slucaj i da je zato beta tako visoka  :Kiss:

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala ti puno na vedrim mislima.. to mi je i doktorica navela kao mogucnost, ali nazalost i prosli put sam u to vjerovala pa je na kraju bio spontani.. u svakom slucaju punoo hvala..javim kada cu znati vise  :Kiss:

----------


## mama_28

Pricekaj uzv i iduci tjedan mozda vec bude srcane akcije. Na 5+1 to nisi mogla ni ocekivati (osim u slucaju jako rane ovulacije).
Znas kad ti je bila ovulacija?

----------


## lasica1234

Ovulacija mi je bila 14.dan. znam da se nije moglo vidjeti, rekla mi je i doktorica. Mene ni ne brine dal ce se vidjeti..nekako imam osjecaj da hoce. Nego se bojim da je ta beta znak neke kromosomske abnormalnosti, jer mi je i prosli put bila visoka, a srce je kucalo i onda stalo kroz par dana. Nekako necu biti mirna do onog 12.tjedna kada se probir radi.  :Sad:

----------


## lasica1234

Mama, vidim da si i ti imala dva spontana. Jesu li bila rana ili? Nakon toga si imala dvije  uredne trudnoce? Jesu li ikada otkrili uzrok?

----------


## dacamaca95

Meni se desilo da mi test za utvrdjivanje trudnoce pokaze da je pozitivam i odem kod doktora i on mi potvrdi,ali mi do 12dana pocnem da krvarim. Uradim analizu krvi koja mi jednog dana bude povisena a vec treceg skoro na nuli. Odem kod doktora i on mi propise orgametril. Ali mi nije rekAo sta se desilo. Pa me zanima da li jos neko imao slicno iskustvo?

----------


## mama_28

Ne gledaj betu, ona je vise znak da trudnoce ima, a njenompravilni duplanje na 48h eventualno ukazuje "normalan" razvoj. Nije to parametar za koji se treba hvatati.
Ja najprije imam dvije uredne trudnoce, kakve se samo pozeljeti mogu, a onda jedan pobacaj u 20.-om i drugi u 12.-om tt. I svaki put svi nalazi uredni  i samo malo srce vise ne kuca kad dodjem na redovnu kontrolu. Zbog zdravih prvo dvoje, nema smisla raditi kariogram kod nas, a radila sam dodatno pretrage za trombofiliju i nadjene su mi slabije mutacije zbog koji mi je hematolog preporucio heparine i moj gin to slijedi. Ovaj put imam nekako totalno drugaciji osjecaj, bit ce sve u redu i nastojim se oduprijeti brigama koliko god mogu (imam faze krize).
Probir je samo statistika, s dobrim udjelom greske. Eventualno veca tocnost je novije generacije DNA testova (analiziraju fetalnu DNA iz majcine krvi), ali i to je statistika.
Zelim ti da sve bude ok i javi nam kako je bilo na uzv [emoji173][emoji304]

----------


## lasica1234

Heparin si dobivala i u izgubljenoj trudnoci ili si tek sada krenula? Nisam znala da si i sada trudna! Drzim fige i saljem punooo pozitivne energije!

----------


## mama_28

Nisam prije, tek nakon dvije izgubljene. Hvala ti! [emoji4]
Cekam dalje tvoje vijesti, nadam se najboljem.

----------


## lasica1234

Evo meni su danas u petrovoj rekli da je beba ziva i da srce kuca.. za sada je sve po mjerama i tamo su mi rekli da se ne brinem za betu.. e sada..vidjeti cemo kako ce se dalje stvari razvijati. Ovo me umirilo malo!
Mama, u potpisu vidim da imas vec dvoje djece?

----------


## sarasvati

Lasice, kako lijepe vijesti na ovoj temi! Bas mi je drago.

----------


## mama_28

Lasice, super za uzv, drzi se dalje, vjeruje da sve ide najboljim putem, malo srce treba pozitivu! [emoji173][emoji304] Javljaj dalje... jako sam sretna za tebe!
Da, imam dvoje djece iz urednih trudnoca, pa iza toga dva pobacaja.

----------


## iva_777

Lasice pa to su divne vjesti!!! Bravoooo! Sada neka sve prodje skolski  :Kiss:

----------


## lasica1234

Hvala vam cure!

----------


## lasica1234

> Meni se desilo da mi test za utvrdjivanje trudnoce pokaze da je pozitivam i odem kod doktora i on mi potvrdi,ali mi do 12dana pocnem da krvarim. Uradim analizu krvi koja mi jednog dana bude povisena a vec treceg skoro na nuli. Odem kod doktora i on mi propise orgametril. Ali mi nije rekAo sta se desilo. Pa me zanima da li jos neko imao slicno iskustvo?


Dacamaca, ne znam nista o tome..vjerojatno je bila biokemijska.. kako to da ti doktor nije nista rekao?

----------


## lasica1234

Curke imam jos jedno pitanje..
Kada ste imale spontani, dal otpocetka neki parametri nisu bili okej, npr velicina je malo odstupala ili se plod nije na vrijeme vidio, itd.. ili je nekoj od vas sve bilo okej i u mjerama a onda bi prestalo npr u 8.tjednu srce kucati? Ako mi moze tko malo pomoci jer mi se tesko smiriti. Sad sam 8.tjedan i zasad je sve okej ali se ne mogu osloboditi straha zbog prijasnjih spontanih..

----------


## Vrci

Meni je prvi uzv sa mislim 6tt bio ok. Tjedan kasnije sam pocela krvariti, na uzv je gestacijska bila premala u odnosu kako je trebala, a beba ok. Odmah je dr na to rekla da nije dobar znak i da postoji malo sanse da bude ok

----------


## lasica1234

> anna, žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo. 
> Imala sam tri puta missed (u  10. i 11. tjednu). Nikad mi nisu preporučili čekanje (bez obzira  rađjesam li prethodno rađala ili ne). Prvi put je kiretaža bila 4 dana  nakon što je utvrđeno da je prestalo kucati srce, drugi put sam počela  jako krvariti nepostredno nakon pregleda, a ta treći put se baš ne  sjećam. Da mi je ova pamet, prvi put bi sigurno čekala, a za ostale ne  znam. Evo za utjehu, usprkos tri kiretaže, rodila sam normalno.
> 
> Nikad nisam vadila betu, vazda je UZV bio dijagnostički instrument.




Sis, znam da je bilo davno, i da se mozda ne zelis sjecati..ali zanima me jel ti ta tri puta sve bilo okej na ultrazvucima, velicina je odgovarala tjednima i sve je bilo kako treba i onda se dogodio spontani ili od pocetka nesto nije bilo okej. 
Tako se brinem jer sam imala 2 spontana do sada i sada sam prvi put dogurala do 8.tjedna s tim da su prvi put sve mjere okej..pa me zanima dal se mogu opustiti ili jos postoji opasnost.

----------


## lasica1234

> Meni je prvi uzv sa mislim 6tt bio ok. Tjedan kasnije sam pocela krvariti, na uzv je gestacijska bila premala u odnosu kako je trebala, a beba ok. Odmah je dr na to rekla da nije dobar znak i da postoji malo sanse da bude ok



Vrci, hvala na iskustvu.. vidjet cemo kako ce biti kod mene.  :Kiss:

----------


## mono111

Lasica  :Smile:

----------


## Viki80

Dobar dan.Nova sam ovdje i htjela bi s vama podjeliti moje osječaje i tugu.Imala sam spontani prije 4 mjeseca u 5 tjednu i sada u 12 gdje sam morala iči na kiretazu.Beba je bila uredu na proslom pregledu ali sada kada sam dosla ponovo iz nepoznatog razloga je prestali srce kucati i stao je razvoj odmah poslije mog dolaska mozda nekoliko dana.Znaci 5 tjedana je bebica bila mrtva.Krvarenje je pocelo u roku 2 sata nakon sto mi je doktorica to rekla i od bolova sam se doma srusila,okrenula oči i muz me nije 5 minuta mogao probuditi i mislio je jadan da ni nebude.Odmah sam otisla u bolnicu i napravljena mi je kiretaza .Nalaz koji sam dobila prije nego sam pocela krvariti po meni nije dobar jer su mi leukociti u mokraci 250 a maksimalno je 10.Zanima me ako je netko imao iskustva da su mu leukociti toliko piviseni i dali bi neka upala mogla nastetiti tako bebi ili je to zbog tog sto mi se pripremao spontani.Voljela bi znati koje pretrage bi trebala napraviti dodatno da vidim zbog cega se to desava .Malo sam duga ali oprostit cete mi

----------


## aska

Nisam sigurna jesam li dobro shvatila.Jesi ti imala do sad 2 ili 1 pobacaj? Ako si imala vise od jednog pobacaja onda imas pravo na pretrage,i zahtjevaj ih.Morala si dobiti antibiotik u bolnici nakon kiretaze,obavezan je.Nemam iskustva s tako visokim leukocitima u urinu,ali imam iskustva s povisenim leukocitima u krvi jer to se meni sad dogodilo nakon kiretazi.I bilo je posljedica pobacaja.Imala sam komplikacije i prosla 3 kiretaze zbog missed ab.Primala sam nakon zadnje kiretaze venski visoke doze antibiotika,ostala dan duze u bolnici radi toga,i onda jos nakon otpusta kroz 10 dana pila antibiotike.Nisam smjela neko vrijeme ni van iz kuce cak,naglaseno je ni slucajno se nahladiti,mirovanje.Krvarila sam jos 2 tjedna i sva sreca endometrij se oporavio bez posljedica.

Sto se pretraga tice,imas tu na pocetku pri vrhu temu gdje pise koje sve pretrage treba napraviti pa si procitaj.I zao mi je sto si to prosla.

----------


## aska

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/76022-P...-poba%C4%8Daja

Evo ti link za pretrage.

----------


## VeraM

Imam pitanje za žene koje su prošle prirodno čišćenje nakon spontanog.
Meni je u nedjelju počelo kao smeđi iscjedak, dr potvrdio da nema razvoja ploda i da je krenilo čišćenje. Nisam ništa dobila niti me slao na kiretažu. Bilo je 9 tjedan. Ponedjeljak večer i noć je isko intenzivno krvarenje i izljevi krvi. Danas sam na papiru vidjela nešto što me podsjetilo na embrij. Dakle, izašlo je skoro sve. Iako je dr vidio 2 mjehurića na uzv. Drugi embrij nisam vidjela, ali vjerojatno je otišao. Sad pitanje: koliko vam je trajalo to čišćenje i koje ste pretrage radile iza? Mislim na pretrage da se vidi jel sve otišlo. Je li dosta uzv 2 tjedna nakon početka čišćenja, kako mi je on rekao da dođem? Trebam li tražiti još koje pretrage?

----------


## zutaminuta

Trajalo je kao obična mjesečnica. Isto se vidio embrij. Išla sam na vaginalni ultrazvuk.

----------


## sarasvati

VeraM, žao mi je.
Ja sam se prirodno očistila. Na 5+6 je počela smeđa sukrvica. Na 6+2 je počela krv i trajalo je oko tri tjedna, povremeno s izljevima krvi. Nisam koristila nikakve lijekove. Bila sam na uzv s kao 7+5 da se potvrdi da je spontani (kod mene je zapravo bio blighted ovum) i još sam jednom kad je stalo krvarenje otišla na uzv da doktor provjeri je li sve otišlo. I tako je završila ta priča.
Šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## VeraM

Evo još je krvarenje aktivno, jutros čak više nego jučer. U subotu sam se zezla, mela sam i brisala pločice oko kuće. I pojačalo mi se krvarenje. Od tada mirujem, samo mala i njezine potrebe, napunit mašine da peru i gotovo. Ništa ne radim. Valjda će kroz ovaj tjedan stat da mogu na kontrolu u dr

----------


## Blablabla1

Pozdrav svima ☺
Ovako, prije mjesec i pol' imala sam spontani u 24.tjednu koji se vodio kao porod. Beba je umrla odmah

----------


## mellisa

Imam pitanje za zene koje su imale spontani pobacaj i prirodno se "ocistile" nakon toga,nisu isle na kiretazu. Koliko dugo ste krvarile? Je li vas boljelo? Koje ste pretrage radile?
Ja sam imala spontani pobacaj 18.7  Tjedan dana iza toga napravljen pregled,uzv,izmjerena beta. Dr je rekao da se skoro sve vec ocistilo i krvarenje bi trebalo prestati za koji dan. Medutim ja krvarim jos uvijek i krvarenje je sad jace nego prije. Par dana unazad sam ponovo vadila betu i bila je negativna. Na temelju tog nalaza dr je zakljucio da je sve u redu,nije radio ponovo ni ptegled ni uzv. Ja sam ipak zabrinuta. Kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## kli_kli

hi melissa, zao mi je sto moras prolaziti kroz pobacaj. 
ja sam isto dugo krvarila posle prirodnog pobacaja - oko 45 dana, s tim da mi ni beta nije skroz bila pala prvih mesec dana (sporo je padala, nije bila visoka u pocetku). 
Jedino sto to dugotrajno krvarenje ne mogu da opisem kao jace pri kraju nego pocetku, pre je bilo ujednaceno. 
Postoji li neka mogucnost da je ti je stigla nova menstruacja?

----------


## mellisa

Kli kli hvala ti na odgovoru! I meni je palo na pamet da nije nova menstruacija,sad bi bilo vrijeme za nju da nije bilo trudnoce. Vidjet cu sljedecih dana kako ce biti. U svakom slucaju malo si me utjesila,hvala ti.

----------


## kli_kli

Drz'se  :Heart:

----------


## VeraM

Meni je trajalo oko 2 tjedna, dok sve tkivo nije izašlo. A nisam ništa radila nego uzv. I odmah je menstruacija išla 4 tjedna nakon spontanog. Tako da ti se vjerojatno spojilo.

----------


## mašnica

Imam dvoje djece, trudnoća uredna. Spontani sam imala u veljači ove godine u 8 TT, sve je bilo u redu i onda na jednom pregledu nalaz:srce prestalo kucati.

Planiramo svakako na još jedno dijete, za sada se još malo čuvamo. Napravila sam papu, čekam nalaz i  briseve, tu se pokazala ureaplazma koju liječim antibiotikom...

Nekako sam nesigurna i tu je stalno neki strah od bilo kakvih infekcija, bakterija, gljivica. Nisam inače sklona ali i godine su tu (još malo 37), malo slabiji imunitet imam, kad završi terapija planiram početi sa elevit pronatalom kao pripremu...

Voljela bih čuti vaša iskustva....može i na pp. Hvala

----------


## kli_kli

masnica, ja imam 4 dece, 6 trudnoca. prvi pobacaj je bio kad ej prvo dete imalo 2 god, u 13. nedelji, missed abortion, kiretaza. Posle toga 2 poroda, a onda jos jedan pobacaj, blighted ovum, prirodno ciscenje. Posle oba pobacaja su ginekolozi rekli moze odmah, ali hormoni su mi se stabilizovali nakon 2-3 meseca, i onda sam zatrudnela. Cetvrto sam rodila s 36, i iako to nisu ne znam kakve godine, razumem da se osecas starije u odnosu na samu sebe kad si rodila prvo  :Smile: , ali meni je ta trudnoca s 36 bila jako lagana, vozila sam bicikl do 9. meseca, polozila voznju u istom mesecu, nakon poroda se sama brinula o sve 4, imigranti smo i nemamo pomoci.

----------


## mašnica

Ma čak me nije ni strah mojih godina već štp sam prvo dijete rodila 3 tjedna ranije, drugo 6 tjedana i sad treća trudnoća kiretaža u 8tjednu...Želja je velika za trećim djetetom a strah je tu....

----------


## mašnica

Ma čak me nije ni strah mojih godina već što sam prvo dijete rodila 3 tjedna ranije, drugo 6 tjedana i sad treća trudnoća kiretaža u 8tjednu...strah od nove trudnoće zapravo..Želja je velika za trećim djetetom a strah je tu....

----------


## mašnica

Pobjeglo duplo nenamjerno...

----------


## kli_kli

Zavisi sta su bili razlozi prevremenih poroda. Iskustva s zeljom za bebom imam, jer nama nije bilo lako odluciti na zeljeno cetvrto. Nije bilo iz fizickih razloga, nego sto smo imigranti u najnapetijem delu amerike sto se tice novca - sve je skupo i preskupo, a mi sami, samcijati :D Ali nadvladala je zelja, i jako smo srecni s cetvoro dece. 
Sto se godina tice, dobro je znati i da generalno godine ne promene puno (ako je zena nepromenjenog zdravlja), a i da se pobacaju desavaju i zenama kao sto sam ja, koje nemamo problematicne trudnoce.

----------


## mašnica

Uredne trudnoće sam imala sve 3...kod 1.krenuli trudovi, kod 2.prokrvarila i na hitnu u Vinogradsku, zaustavili krvarenje ali drugi dan krenuli trudovi i rekli su da ne budu zaustavljali i rodila sve ok prošlo...ja bih pripisala nekim stresnim situacijama dva tri dana prije nista drugo...

----------


## buba klara

Probat cu pitati ovdje prije nego odem kod svoje dr na kontrolu:
nalazost, moja posljednja trudnoca zavrsila je sa 10,5 tjedana, krenuo spontani a potom kiretaza (missed ab.), to je sve bilo unatrag mjesec i pol dana... Koma mi je od svega skupa ali sad me kopka jos nesto novo.
Tri tjedna nakon toga bila sam na UZV kontroli, sve je čisto,  jedino sto su mi na oba jajnika nasli ciste velicine 3 cm. Dr. se nije nesto posebno zabrinuo, samo mi je rekao da se nakon slijedece menstruacije javim svojoj dr na kontrolu (ona je trenutno na godisnjem).
Otkud sad te ciste? Jel moguce da su se pojavile uslijed svega ovoga ili su bile i prije, a da ih nikad nisu vidjeli (ni na jednom UZV mi nitko nije spominjao ciste)? Jesu li one mozda bile uzrok ovakvom kraju trudnoce? Ova velicina njihova od 3 cm mi je zvucala poprilicno.
Ne znam je li bitno spomenuti ali prva menstruacija koju sam sad dobila nakon kiretaze bila je izuzetno oskudna, jel imao tko ovakvo iskustvo?

----------


## VeraM

Ista stvar u mene. Nakon spontanog u 9 tt i prirodnog čišćenja na oba jajnika ciste 4,5 cm. Čak radili markere, sve ok. Nakon 2 ciklusa provera tableta sve se očistio. I odmah slijedeći ciklus trudnoća. Dr kaže da su ciste vodene, zbog stresa od spontanog poremetili se hormoni. I to ih je izazvalo.
Nadam se da sam te malo utješila.

----------


## mellisa

Evo da javim rasplet svoje situacije. Krvarenje je stalo jucer,nakon 33 dana. Pregled,uzv, papa- sve je uredno. Dr je rekao da nije mogla biti menstruacija jer je premalo proslo od negativne bete. Ja mislim da mozda i nije jer nisam vadila betu svaki dan i ne zna se od kada je tocno negativna. Ugl. dr je rekao da je ovo zavrsena prica i narucio me na ugradnju mirene za dva dana.

----------


## buba klara

> Ista stvar u mene. Nakon spontanog u 9 tt i prirodnog čišćenja na oba jajnika ciste 4,5 cm. Čak radili markere, sve ok. Nakon 2 ciklusa provera tableta sve se očistio. I odmah slijedeći ciklus trudnoća. Dr kaže da su ciste vodene, zbog stresa od spontanog poremetili se hormoni. I to ih je izazvalo.
> Nadam se da sam te malo utješila.


Hvala na odg.
Zanima me je li moguce na UZV vidjeti radi li se o vodenim cistama?

----------


## VeraM

Ne znam, mislim da mogu, obe bi trebale biti crne na uzv, tj bez čvrste mase unutar, samo tekućina.

----------


## mašnica

Da, vide se vodene na uzv. Bar sam ja tako jednom imala.

----------


## jelena.O

Buba možda je menstruacija manja i radi godina ,ti imaš oko 40-tak kaj ne?

----------


## buba klara

Jelena, ne znam... Da, istina je, imam 42, ali do sada, tj. do spontanog, menstruacije su mi bile u dan tocne i klasicno obilne. Ovo sada je bilo jedva u tragovima.

----------


## kli_kli

buba klara, verovatno ce doci vremenom na svoje. nakon oba moja pobacaja bilo je potrebno 2-3 ciklusa da se hormonalno (i ovulatorno :D) vratim ono sto je za mene bilo normalno.

----------


## Bulkysoft

Prvo pozdrav svima. Nova sam , i zaista imam potrebu podijeliti svoje iskustvo , možda mi pomogne. Naime ,
Izgubila sam bebu u 19tt. Odnosno ja sam bila u 19tt. A beba je stala rasti u 15tom tt. Od početka sam bila na clexanima 0,2 zbog svoje dijagnoze a to je portalna hipertenzija, sa trombozi vene porte i splenomegalijom, koju sam netom prije trudnoce otkrila, pa se nismo obradili u potpunosti oko toga. Bebino srce je stalno kucati, i morala sam roditi. Zanima me,
Obzirom da su mi prsa procurila , koliko to otprilike traje ? I ima li smisla stiskati prsa da sto prije to “mlijeko “ izađe? Da li je iti jedna mama imala ovakav ili sličan slučaj?

----------


## Andrea2607

Pozdrav,dali postoji negdje tema o induciranim pobačajima? Ne mogu probać ništa novijeg datuma...

----------


## Andrea2607

Pozdrav,kako si rješila problem?

----------


## maar8992

Moje iskustvo nakon dvije godine pokušavanja napokon ostanem trudna,uzimala femisan A kapi(preventivno-preporučam).Poslije radosti razočarenje,nažalost sam imala 2 spontana u periodu 6mj. Missed ab.u 9tj.trudnoće,kiretirana pod općom oba puta. Obavila skrining na moguću trombofiliju(OGTT,APTV,PCR na leden F V,na F II,MTHFR,PROTEIN C I S,LAC,ACL,kardilipinska antitijela,antitijela na beta 2 glikoprotein,uzv štitnjače,bris na ureplazmu,mikoplazmu,klamidiju).Nalazi svi skroz uredni-jednostavno priroda čini svoje.Uzimam folnu i sad je prošla godina dana od zadnjeg S,MM i ja idemo u nove pobjede i nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## mašnica

Sretno! ♡

----------


## Ružica 89

Drage moje
Nova sam na Rodi 
Prije 7 dana imala sam kiretazu u 11 sedmici. 
Anembrionalna trudnoća.
Inače, trudnoća je došla poslije 12 mjeseci nezaštićenih odnosa, i od toga samo smo jedan mjesec imali ciljane odnose, tj. odnose po uputama ljekara.
Ljekar nam je rekao da nakon prve menstruacije možemo raditi na bebi ... 
Moji hormoni i brisevi prije trudnoće su bili u najboljem redu
Poslije koliko se vi ostale trudne nakon kiretazu i kako je tekla trudnoca

----------


## EmaG.

> Drage moje
> Nova sam na Rodi 
> Prije 7 dana imala sam kiretazu u 11 sedmici. 
> Anembrionalna trudnoća.
> Inače, trudnoća je došla poslije 12 mjeseci nezaštićenih odnosa, i od toga samo smo jedan mjesec imali ciljane odnose, tj. odnose po uputama ljekara.
> Ljekar nam je rekao da nakon prve menstruacije možemo raditi na bebi ... 
> Moji hormoni i brisevi prije trudnoće su bili u najboljem redu
> Poslije koliko se vi ostale trudne nakon kiretazu i kako je tekla trudnoca


Draga Ružica, žao mi je radi kiretaže. Nadam se da ćeš se što prije oporaviti  :Love: 
Ja sam ostala trudna 4 mjeseca poslije kiretaže i za sad trudnoća ide super. Sad sam u 24. tjednu. 

Držim ti fige da što prije ponovno vidiš svoj plusić i da sve bude dobro!

----------


## Ružica 89

Draga EmaG hvala na odgovoru 
Da ostatak od 16 sedmica prodje školski  :Smile:  
Iskreno se nadam da ću sto prije vidjeti plusic i da će trudnoca biti uredna 
Jedino me brine, sto još uvijek imam tragove krvarenja

----------


## EmaG.

> Draga EmaG hvala na odgovoru 
> Da ostatak od 16 sedmica prodje školski  
> Iskreno se nadam da ću sto prije vidjeti plusic i da će trudnoca biti uredna 
> Jedino me brine, sto još uvijek imam tragove krvarenja


Hvala ti Ružice :Love: 
Ako želiš, pridruži se temi Odbrojavanje, tamo se prate ciklusi pa si žene međusobno budu podrška i pričaju o tome kako im ide. Zna biti dosta motivirajuće :Wink: 

Mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti radi krvarenja. Koliko se sjećam, kad sam čitala o tome poslije kiretaže pisalo je da krvarenje zna trajati i po mjesec dana poslije i to je sve u granicama normale. 
Nekome više, nekome manje, sve smo drugačije. A tebi je prošlo sad tek 11 dana, tako da će se možda brzo stabilizirati :Wink:

----------


## sophia.n

pozdrav drage moje, 16.07 imala sam kiretazu u 12 tt, na pregledu koji je bio 3 dana prije kiretaze otkriveno je da beba ima problem sa srcekom, koje je taj isti dan i prestalo kucati, odmah su me poslali na kiretazu (dijagnoza je bila hydrops fetalis, otkriveno je da je dijete imali trisomiju 21, znaci down sy). Dr je rekao da pricekamo najmanje jedan ciklus pa da pokusamo ponovo. Ono sto me budi i dalje jeste da su mi testovi na T i dalje blago pozitivni, znaci ne vidi se bas golim okom, mora se zagledati ali postoji jako blijeda linija. Sada je mjesec i po nakon kiretaze, da li je to normalno? na UZV je utvrdjeno da nije nista ostalo, da je sve lijepo ocisceno jer sam imala vakumsku aspiraciju.
Nisu mi radili betu, samo UZV. 
Koliko je vama trebalo da hcg izadje iz organizma?

----------


## natasa_ri

> Drage moje
> Nova sam na Rodi 
> Prije 7 dana imala sam kiretazu u 11 sedmici. 
> Anembrionalna trudnoća.
> Inače, trudnoća je došla poslije 12 mjeseci nezaštićenih odnosa, i od toga samo smo jedan mjesec imali ciljane odnose, tj. odnose po uputama ljekara.
> Ljekar nam je rekao da nakon prve menstruacije možemo raditi na bebi ... 
> Moji hormoni i brisevi prije trudnoće su bili u najboljem redu
> Poslije koliko se vi ostale trudne nakon kiretazu i kako je tekla trudnoca


Bok Ružice, meni su rekli privatno i u bolnici 2 ciklusa, socijalna ginekologica 6 mjeseci. Čitala sam i čula svašta, od kreni odmah do tih 6 mjeseci. Išla sam privatno na kontrolu dva i pol tjedna poslije spontanog (missed ab., 9+1tt, prekid lijekovima) i imala sam taman ovulaciju, ali mi je doktor rekao da jako pazim da ne ostanem u ovom ciklusu trudna, jer je sluznica zadebljana od trudnoće i to se treba očistiti.. Zbog definitivne ravnoteže hormona bi trebalo pričekati i taj drugi ciklus. Ja ću iskoristiti to vrijeme za pretrage (iako na njih šalju nakon drugog spontanog) i psiho-fizičke pripreme. Sretno i želim nam čim prije plus i zdrave trudnoće  :Smile:

----------

